# UFC Appreciation Thread



## researchkitty (Nov 12, 2011)

Tonights match:

Nov 12 2011	UFC® on Fox - Live & Free Velasquez vs. Dos Santos

Funny time to have just cancelled cable television too because there's never anything on. It'll download on torrents tonight 

I think Dos Santos is gonna rock Velasquez............


----------



## dam612 (Nov 12, 2011)

dos fucking clocked cain. damn that was a quick fight.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 12, 2011)

Good then it'll be on torrents that much faster!


----------



## dam612 (Nov 12, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Good then it'll be on torrents that much faster!


yea and at a min long its guna be a fast download too


----------



## blazinkill504 (Nov 12, 2011)

damn i didnt expect that fight to go like that!


----------



## garbage bees (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought JDS was going to win but not that quickly! Was a bit surprised although all good.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 13, 2011)

This broadcast and the last UFC were both pretty good........ The five before those were getting a little weak, glad the action is comin back


----------



## dam612 (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;RfUJpBZ_gNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfUJpBZ_gNo[/video]


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 13, 2011)

I love how half of the Youtube video is them announcing the fight.........    (Fight starts @ 3:15, and ends, perfectly, at 4:20 )


----------



## mrboots (Nov 14, 2011)

I forgot they were doing ufc on fox. Thanks for reminding me and posting that fight.


----------



## Steve French (Nov 14, 2011)

Shit was weak. Especially after all that build up. 45 fucking minutes before the fight starts and it ends in 30 seconds. Velasquez went down real easy. Must've had a lot of money bet on the other guy.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is the download link if you missed it! (I'll probably be continually updating this thread each fight, too, unless there's a ton of hate to do that or something)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6814610/UFC.On.FOX.Cain.Velasquez.vs.Junior.Dos.Santos.DSR.XviD-XWT

-if you've never downloaded a torrent before, you need a client first: www.utorrent.com click download and install. Easy! -


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 14, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Shit was weak. Especially after all that build up. 45 fucking minutes before the fight starts and it ends in 30 seconds. Velasquez went down real easy. Must've had a lot of money bet on himself.


He should have bet on the other guy. lol


----------



## Steve French (Nov 14, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> He should have bet on the other guy. lol


Yeah I fucked that one up and I can't even blame the weed


----------



## allSmilez (Nov 14, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Shit was weak. Especially after all that build up. 45 fucking minutes before the fight starts and it ends in 30 seconds. Velasquez went down real easy. Must've had a lot of money bet on the other guy.



Did you see the Guida/Henderson fight? HOLY SHIT. They put all their eggs in the Title fight, when they could have aired the Guida fight also. But they chose not to? What the fuck? That was fight of the night...another bad call. Yet Dana White chastises the fans for their opinions. Fucking douche bag.......he best not keep that up. And I've heard a lot of people comment that he won't get away with disrespecting fans working with FOX. And he shouldn't! This guy does not respect the fans. He won't get away with that much longer if he wants facetime on FOX Sports.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 14, 2011)

allSmilez said:


> Did you see the Guida/Henderson fight? HOLY SHIT. They put all their eggs in the Title fight, when they could have aired the Guida fight also. But they chose not to? What the fuck? That was fight of the night...another bad call. Yet Dana White chastises the fans for their opinions. Fucking douche bag.......he best not keep that up. And I've heard a lot of people comment that he won't get away with disrespecting fans working with FOX. And he shouldn't! This guy does not respect the fans. He won't get away with that much longer if he wants facetime on FOX Sports.


Guida and Henderson was funny to watch. I always want to slap Guida in the face when he bounces up and down left and right so much for five minutes three times a match  He's a UFC Mop Head lol


----------



## allSmilez (Nov 14, 2011)

Clay Guida must be great at parties. Then again, maybe not. LOL. You're right though, dude is up and down. 
About midway through the fight, I was telling myself, "man, these guys got a lot of hair," when I should have been focusing on the fight itself.


----------



## allSmilez (Nov 14, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Tonights match:
> 
> Nov 12 2011	UFC® on Fox - Live & Free Velasquez vs. Dos Santos
> 
> ...


Good call on that fight by way. You and Big Country were two of few to call it right. I honestly had Cain by takedown GnP. I was wrong.


----------



## dam612 (Nov 19, 2011)

im going shugun, wanderlei, faber, bonnar tonight.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 19, 2011)

Shit! I forgot one was on.  Its on now, so I cant fake a prediction on a win! <G>

UFC 139 is live right now, soon as the torrent link is up I'll post it ASAP!


----------



## dam612 (Nov 19, 2011)

Finally a good main event Hendo and shogun slugging it out, thought shogun had the decision as he beasted 4 n 5th round, but Hendo had 1 2 and maybe 3. I like the 5round non title fight.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn!!! Kitty is into mma too!? Me-muthafuggin-ow! You know I'm waiting for tonight's torrent as soon as its up. Don't tell me the winners!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to researchkitty again.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone found a good torrent for 139? All I'm finding is damn weigh ins and a torrent with no uploaders.


----------



## dam612 (Nov 20, 2011)

im loving this picture


----------



## Rj41 (Nov 20, 2011)

Why are you waiting for the torrent?

Why not just watch it live on one of the sports streams?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 20, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> Why are you waiting for the torrent?
> 
> Why not just watch it live on one of the sports streams?


cause ima newb at most non-cannabis related things!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 20, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> Why are you waiting for the torrent?
> 
> Why not just watch it live on one of the sports streams?



Two factors: 1.) LIVE means you have to watch it real time 2.) stream quality sucks most of the time, and isnt reliable at best


UFC 139 Preliminary Fights: (The guys I can beat up)
http://www.demonoid.me/files/download/2785735/004218502565/


UFC 139 Full Event Torrent:
http://www.demonoid.me/files/download/2785782/001687401026/

(Usually I'd have it an hour after the fight is over, but thepiratebay's upload function is broken still, so demonoid.me this time instead! )

Thanks everyone!


----------



## billy2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

what a fight!!! actually the whole main card was great!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Tonights match:
> 
> Nov 12 2011	UFC® on Fox - Live & Free Velasquez vs. Dos Santos
> 
> ...


great mi9nds think alike.. i have been a hardcore jds fan since he destroyed gilbert yvel


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 20, 2011)

theexpress said:


> great mi9nds think alike.. i have been a hardcore jds fan since he destroyed gilbert yvel


I cant even picture them in my mind!  Believe it or not, I started watching UFC around # 110-115 or so...... They didnt really have a Canadian presence at all until this year! Either way, I used to be a boxing fan but it was always so gay every fight. Too much hype in that sport. UFC keeps it real and I've loved it since


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 20, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Two factors: 1.) LIVE means you have to watch it real time 2.) stream quality sucks most of the time, and isnt reliable at best
> 
> 
> UFC 139 Preliminary Fights: (The guys I can beat up)
> ...


Thank Dr Kitty! 
I started in judo really young. Then my older sister wrestled varsity in high school (she made it to sectionals) so I started training in grappling in 6th grade, basically so I could defend myself at home. I never believed in barred holds. Then boxing lessons. Then I found weed and stopped wanting to hurt people. I <3 mma, but I haven't put anyone out in many years. Probably a good thing lol


----------



## blazinkill504 (Nov 21, 2011)

who's eveyones top 3 fav fighters?

aldo
anderson silva
wanderlei silva


----------



## dam612 (Nov 21, 2011)

gsp
jose aldo
forrest griffin


----------



## permat (Nov 22, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> who's eveyones top 3 fav fighters?


Nick Diaz
Chris Leben
Chael Sonnan

It's damn hard to narrow it down to 3 but these are hands down the 3 most entertaining fighters out there right now.


----------



## socaliboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Yo, where's the Joe Rogan appreciation thread? lolol


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 22, 2011)

I was surprised the decision went to Henderson, instead of Shogun. Sure, Shogun got rocked early on, but Henderson couldnt finish and Shogun survived and came back pretty hard!

Joe Rogan is a great announcer. Nice voice, and he explains everything that the fighters are trying to accomplish. I really like that. If I ever get in a fight, HAMMER FISTS!!!


----------



## Rj41 (Nov 22, 2011)

permat said:


> Nick Diaz
> Chris Leben
> Chael Sonnan
> 
> It's damn hard to narrow it down to 3 but these are hands down the 3 most entertaining fighters out there right now.


Nah.....
Nick Diaz
Donald "Cowboy" Cerone
Leonard Garcia

Hell......
Clay Giuda
Jon Jones
Matt Mitrione
Nate Diaz

the list goes on...


----------



## billy2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

silva,Aldo,shogun, cerrone!!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 22, 2011)

*NEXT UFC: The Ultimater Fighter 14 Finale - Team Bisping vs Team Miller - December 3rd 9pm PST*
(Torrent to download will be posted soon as its complete!)


----------



## dam612 (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;Tzqfje1oBag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzqfje1oBag[/video]


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 25, 2011)

Sonnen
Hendo
Jones


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 26, 2011)

I wanted to smack Sonnen the first time I saw him fight. Seemed like such a goober until he started kicking ass.  Great skills!!! A few minutes watching him changes an opinion fast


----------



## rocpilefsj (Nov 26, 2011)

GSP
Faber
Hughes (The old pick you up, walk you half way accross the ring and drop you on your head Hughes)


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 27, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I wanted to smack Sonnen the first time I saw him fight. Seemed like such a goober until he started kicking ass.  Great skills!!! A few minutes watching him changes an opinion fast


He talks a lot of shit, but he backs it up !!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 4, 2011)

Ultimate Fighter S14 Finale:

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6863146/The_Ultimate_Fighter_S14E12_Finale_HDTV_XviD-aAF_[eztv] <-1gb HDTV

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6856517/The_Ultimate_Fighter_S14E11_HDTV_XviD-aAF_[eztv] <- 377Mb normal


----------



## pastrychef (Dec 4, 2011)

Hendo
Cerrone
Condit


----------



## dam612 (Dec 4, 2011)

cant wait for bones to beat down machida next week. ufc 140 is looking like a dope card


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 4, 2011)

*UFC 140 Live on Pay Per View (and thepiratebay after )

Saturday, December 10th 2011
*

JONES* VS MACHINDA
MIR VS NOGUEIRA*
ORTIZ* VS NOGUIRA

* denotes my pics for winner


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 4, 2011)

Did yous watch Miller get his ass kicked last night ? Absolutely pitiful.


----------



## dam612 (Dec 7, 2011)

GSP out for 10 months due to a torn acl. Fight will now be Diaz and conduit.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 7, 2011)

dam612, what fight GSP scheduled for? I didnt see it on this upcoming lineup........................


----------



## dam612 (Dec 7, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> dam612, what fight GSP scheduled for? I didnt see it on this upcoming lineup........................


i think he was on the 143 card, pre-superbowl fight. was supposed to be gsp and diaz but now its an interim fight between diaz and conduit


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 8, 2011)

dam612 said:


> i think he was on the 143 card, pre-superbowl fight. was supposed to be gsp and diaz but now its an interim fight between diaz and conduit


Crap ! I was sure looking forward to GSP vs Diaz.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 9, 2011)

Condit/Diaz is a better fight, if you want a slugfest. I got Condit in this fight. I'll go ahead and give it to him in the second round. KO.

Anyone see Condit knock down Gilbert in training??? LMAO!!!! Never liked the dude, so it was nice to see his ass get rocked before Joe did it officially.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 10, 2011)

Less than 4 hours to go till next UFC!


----------



## dam612 (Dec 10, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Less than 4 hours to go till next UFC!


 Apparently machida has the flu or pneumonia, hopefully it doesn't impair him too much bc bones is guna be all over him. Bones has 10inches on this fool, good luck closing the gap machida.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 11, 2011)

*&#8203;http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6879265/UFC_140_Machida_vs_Jones_10th_Dec_2011_HDTV_x264-Sir_Paul*


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 11, 2011)

great night of fights!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

dam612 said:


> Apparently machida has the flu or pneumonia, hopefully it doesn't impair him too much bc bones is guna be all over him. Bones has 10inches on this fool, good luck closing the gap machida.


machida was winning till he gassed from his lung infection


----------



## dam612 (Dec 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> machida was winning till he gassed from his lung infection


machida was winning until bones split his head open with those elbows....oh and heres big Nogs arm, guess he shoulda tapped from that kimura  


and man did i love seeing tito get fucking OWNED dude had to have broken ribs, cried like a bitch


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 11, 2011)

after the 1st round I thought machida was going to take it. He looked dangerous. Fair play to Jones, he looked nervous after the 1st round Lol!!


----------



## dam612 (Dec 11, 2011)

billy2011 said:


> after the 1st round I thought machida was going to take it. He looked dangerous. Fair play to Jones, he looked nervous after the 1st round Lol!!


Yea bones was deff shook after that first round but honestly I'm kinda happy he took some bombs, shows that he really is the real deal. He worked machida hard on the ground and too. Guna be hard to bring him down in that division.


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 11, 2011)

aye he is the real deal for sure!! His reach is just crazy, let's him get crazy submissions that most people couldn't pull of! Machida was Beatin him in the stand up for sure, the reach didn't effect machida that much!! I don't think Evans has a chance...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

dam612 said:


> machida was winning until bones split his head open with those elbows....oh and heres big Nogs arm, guess he shoulda tapped from that kimura  View attachment 1929101
> 
> 
> and man did i love seeing tito get fucking OWNED dude had to have broken ribs, cried like a bitch
> View attachment 1929113



machida can beat jones.... he will do it... he wasnt healthy and it was easy to see.. he has an answer for everyone at 205 but shogun... and i think shogun can beat jones to on a rematch.... shogun took a heavy knee early in that fight and im surprised he went has long has he did... and henderson will k.o. jones into next week... im just worried about hendo gassing... jones cant finish hendo with anything but submission...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

billy2011 said:


> aye he is the real deal for sure!! His reach is just crazy, let's him get crazy submissions that most people couldn't pull of! Machida was Beatin him in the stand up for sure, the reach didn't effect machida that much!! I don't think Evans has a chance...


evans might be able to land a quick rabbit punch and lay n prey on jones maybe


----------



## loquacious (Dec 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> machida can beat jones.... he will do it... he wasnt healthy and it was easy to see.. he has an answer for everyone at 205 but shogun... and i think shogun can beat jones to on a rematch.... shogun took a heavy knee early in that fight and im surprised he went has long has he did... and henderson will k.o. jones into next week... im just worried about hendo gassing... jones cant finish hendo with anything but submission...


Really? You honestly think Hendo has a chance in hell against Jones? Nobody in this division can beat Jones! The only person I see that would make an excellent fight would be Anderson. Anderson walks around at 200 and has been known to be as big as 215-220. Anderson would not have to cut and he has a pretty good reach. I like Hendo a lot but, he has no cardio compared to Jones.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 11, 2011)

*got beef; Handle it in the octagon like Men... love it~

--cheers


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

dam612 said:


> Yea bones was deff shook after that first round but honestly I'm kinda happy he took some bombs, shows that he really is the real deal. He worked machida hard on the ground and too. Guna be hard to bring him down in that division.


aqll i saw was he couldnt take a shot from a guy not known for power.... on the flip side when jones landed a big hook machida didnt even flinch {machida dont have the best chin to} jone got zero power in them hands...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

loquacious said:


> Really? You honestly think Hendo has a chance in hell against Jones? Nobody in this division can beat Jones! The only person I see that would make an excellent fight would be Anderson. Anderson walks around at 200 and has been known to be as big as 215-220. Anderson would not have to cut and he has a pretty good reach. I like Hendo a lot but, he has no cardio compared to Jones.


his greco roman style would let him get close enough to land the h bomb... jones cant take an h bomb.... hendo is going after jones.....


----------



## loquacious (Dec 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> his greco roman style would let him get close enough to land the h bomb... jones cant take an h bomb.... hendo is going after jones.....


I just don't see Hendo getting close enough with the reach of Jones. Although, any time the guy you are fighting takes out his teeth to fight, you know it's going to be a rough night!


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 11, 2011)

the only way hendo will beat jones is if he charges him. Like shogun did to Machida.
Jones is gettin ether and better everyday. He has only been training 4 years, in all honesty he is a freak of nature. I don't see silva - jones happening anytime soon so therefore it ain't going to happen. Jones is a good striker but not at the same level as machida, silva etc


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

billy2011 said:


> the only way hendo will beat jones is if he charges him. Like shogun did to Machida.
> Jones is gettin ether and better everyday. He has only been training 4 years, in all honesty he is a freak of nature. I don't see silva - jones happening anytime soon so therefore it ain't going to happen. Jones is a good striker but not at the same level as machida, silva etc


fyi.... silva has the most accurate punching in ufc history.. and he leads it by alot!!!!


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 11, 2011)

FYI??? no comprende


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 11, 2011)

Brutal fights............... Good or bad day to be a Noguiera, whichever one you are! Certainly one the more "holy shit" UFC's out there..............


*NEXT UFC: December 30th Pay Per View (LOL)

UFC 141: LESNAR vs OVEREEM
*


----------



## dam612 (Dec 11, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Brutal fights............... Good or bad day to be a Noguiera, whichever one you are! Certainly one the more "holy shit" UFC's out there..............
> 
> 
> *NEXT UFC: December 30th Pay Per View (LOL)
> ...


Ive been hearing that overeem failed the drug test apparently Mir might fill in for Brock vs Mir 3


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

dam612 said:


> Ive been hearing that overeem failed the drug test apparently Mir might fill in for Brock vs Mir 3


lol since when do they test for horse meat levels in the blood??? but yeah the reem is on roids for sure.. hopefully he cycled right so they cant tell


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

Those fights were awesome. Those guys brought it and did not leave it up to the judges. I love seeing Tito get his ass kicked any day, but last night little Nog busted those ribs up real nice.

My money was on Mir last night and at first I thought it was lost. Talk about a comeback. I thought Nog had a dislocated shoulder. I guess I was wrong.

Jones dropped Machida like a sack of potatoes and I hope he does the same thing to Rashaad. Last night a friend said Machida was sick and I said"at least he will have an excuse when he loses".


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol since when do they test for horse meat levels in the blood??? but yeah the reem is on roids for sure.. hopefully he cycled right so they cant tell


I gotta say, IF, a big IF, that is true, his contract is null/void. It's not like the PED's some guys take(Sonnen, Lieberman). Then again, maybe I am wrong. I'm not an expert on roids. But dude is huge, and if it's roids, it's the wrong kind.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 11, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> Last night a friend said Machida was sick and I said"at least he will have an excuse when he loses".


What do you expect when a Brasil fighter loses to an American? They dolly out the reasons they lost, other than the fact that they got out-skilled!
And to be honest, when Machida bum-rushed Jones in the 1st round, he didn't look too sick to me. LMFCAO!


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

heyYousGuys said:


> What do you expect when a Brasil fighter loses to an American? They dolly out the reasons they lost, other than the fact that they got out-skilled!
> And to be honest, when Machida bum-rushed Jones in the 1st round, he didn't look too sick to me. LMFCAO!


Agreed. What's the C stand for ??


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 11, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> Agreed. What's the C stand for ??



Caucasian. lol. I love everyone though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

heyYousGuys said:


> Caucasian. lol. I love everyone though, don't get me wrong.


Same here, lol.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 12, 2011)

* UFC 141 Fight Card *

Main Card
Lesnar vs Overeem
Diaz vs Cerrone
Fitch vs Hendricks
Matyushenko vs Gustafsson
Phan vs Hettes


Prelims
Pearson vs Assuncao
Kim vs Pierson
Riddle vs Ramos
Gamburyan vs Nunes


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 12, 2011)

**when is ufc 141 gonna happen ?  ; wanna see those 2 big beasts get @t it ~


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 14, 2011)

i wanna see what brock can do since he got beaten. cowboy ftw!!


----------



## pastrychef (Dec 14, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> i wanna see what brock can do since he got beaten. cowboy ftw!!


Cerrone is quickly becoming the most exciting fighter to watch. This will also be his sixth fight of the year.


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 25, 2011)

^^ Cerrone is the man!!
Cerrone v Diaz has the potential to be fight of the year. 2 of the most exciting guys in ufc today, both coming of great performances and both shall bring it!!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 25, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> * UFC 141 Fight Card *
> 
> Main Card
> Lesnar vs Overeem
> ...


Here's the "Countdown to UFC 141" torrent:

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6904869/Countdown.to.UFC.141.Lesnar.vs.Overeem.HDTV.x264-RUDOS







Its basically 40 minutes of not fighting, but commentary and scenes for the fighters.

*UFC 141 December 30th!*


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 25, 2011)

diaz is a bitch and i hope cowboy beats tha faggot out of him. i watched it on the ufc app on xbox and cerrone went to introduce himself to diaz and he slapped his hand away and called him a punk ass...diaz gives ufc and fighters a bad name always actin like a dumb fuck. his brother's the same way too the little shit stain


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree blazin, I always liked how UFC was for the most part "shit talking free"...........


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 25, 2011)

#Z3N Kung-Fu = owns All


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> diaz is a bitch and i hope cowboy beats tha faggot out of him. i watched it on the ufc app on xbox and cerrone went to introduce himself to diaz and he slapped his hand away and called him a punk ass...diaz gives ufc and fighters a bad name always actin like a dumb fuck. his brother's the same way too the little shit stain


BUT he is about the only UFC fighter known to smoke weed...
EPIC TROLL
[video=youtube;fehstgxCZRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fehstgxCZRY[/video]

[video=youtube;A3XL1T5QL9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3XL1T5QL9s[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 26, 2011)

#joe just needs to smoke a large phatty.. hold it in; analys your oponnent; then annihilate 


--Z3n Kung Fu


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 26, 2011)

I admit I'm not a huge TV fan........ Didnt realize Rogan was the guy from Fear Factor. Gross stuff!


----------



## jeeba (Dec 26, 2011)

Fitch vs. Hendricks should be a good fight.


----------



## The cap (Dec 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> BUT he is about the only UFC fighter known to smoke weed...
> EPIC TROLL
> [video=youtube;fehstgxCZRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fehstgxCZRY[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;A3XL1T5QL9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3XL1T5QL9s[/video]


This is the funniest shit I have seen for a long time.. Joe Hogan Joe Hogan.. ha ha ha


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 30, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I admit I'm not a huge TV fan........ Didnt realize Rogan was the guy from Fear Factor. Gross stuff!


they just started making fear facots again


tomorrow. smash!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 30, 2011)

The cap said:


> This is the funniest shit I have seen for a long time.. Joe Hogan Joe Hogan.. ha ha ha


joe hogan smokes heefer. ju cant hun from yaself jo hogan.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 30, 2011)

God does that guy sound like the typical anti reefer retard. Nothing but uhhh's and ho hogans....gotta love the smartypants who knows all there is to know about drugs but is drug fucking free...right. Joe took it like a champ! That is a class act via joe...fuck what u think, I know the truth...Fuck your "research" and if you don't like my fire, then dont come around  This Spliff is for you " Ho hogan"...


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 30, 2011)

jeeba said:


> Fitch vs. Hendricks should be a good fight.


As long as fitch doesnt just lay and pray that is. He has to be one of the most boring fighters to watch... 

Lesnar/Overeem will probably be over quick, don't blink with these two monsters


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 30, 2011)

So whats everyone's predictions for 2nit? 
If it stays standing Overeem should and will destroy Lesnar, but Im sure Lesnar will get the takedown at some point, if not in the 1st 10secs of the 1st round. Will Overeem be able to get back to his feet? Will Brock even be able to get Overeem down?
Donald Cowboy Cerrone vs Nate Diaz is almost definitely going to be fight of the night, if not fight of the year. Both fighters coming of great victories, Cowboy has had 5 fights already this year. Both fighters are terrific strikers, Cowboy being the better and both have an really exciting bjj game. 
These guys dont like eachother. I say they will stand for most part of the fight and strike and try and and get a KO. Both guys have great chins so who knows what will happen? I see Cowboy hurting Diaz on the feet and finnishing him on the ground with a triangle? 
Thoughts?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm looking forward to tonights fights.     I've got no predictions though, very wild cards!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 30, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I'm looking forward to tonights fights.     I've got no predictions though, very wild cards!


you know im here... waiting for the stream!!


----------



## dam612 (Dec 30, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> you know im here... waiting for the stream!!


this sites usuallly good with the streams
http://www.firstrowsports.tv/


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 30, 2011)

billy2011 said:


> So whats everyone's predictions for 2nit?
> If it stays standing Overeem should and will destroy Lesnar, but Im sure Lesnar will get the takedown at some point, if not in the 1st 10secs of the 1st round. Will Overeem be able to get back to his feet? Will Brock even be able to get Overeem down?
> Donald Cowboy Cerrone vs Nate Diaz is almost definitely going to be fight of the night, if not fight of the year. Both fighters coming of great victories, Cowboy has had 5 fights already this year. Both fighters are terrific strikers, Cowboy being the better and both have an really exciting bjj game.
> These guys dont like eachother. I say they will stand for most part of the fight and strike and try and and get a KO. Both guys have great chins so who knows what will happen? I see Cowboy hurting Diaz on the feet and finnishing him on the ground with a triangle?
> Thoughts?



There is no reason Overeem shouldn't beat Lesnar.......and I agree Cerrone vs Diaz is probably going to be fight of the night.....I'm leaning more towards Cerrone...imo he is better all around fighter.......I am thinking he is going to soften Diaz up with strikes and pull out a submission to finish it off........I would like to see a ko but idk diaz has a good chin.......Nam Phan and Jimmy Hettis should be a decent fight....Fitch vs henndricks sounds like a snooze fest....


----------



## The cap (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, I'm off to the pub in 15 mins.. In Oz the pub is opening at 9am for a 9.30 start.. Serving breakie too, so everyone doesn't get too drunk.. ha ha ha..
Sooo looking forward to it..!!!!


----------



## Rj41 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here you go everybody. Enjoy

Prelims and PPV:
Sportswwe.com - Live Streaming Video / Watch Free Live Sport Streams - Futbol | NBA | NHL | NFL & More

Home - SELECTA SPORT TV--= HOME Channel HD

Sporttvhd.tv | Sports schedules, watch live Sports on your pc.

PPV only:

Fighting Sports For Free - Boxing, WWE, UFC

Watch Free Live Sports Online

http://whsports.net/

www.midiaccess.com - www.midiaccess.com

Watch Online Sport Free,Sport News,Entertainment Channel

Be sure to bookmark them!


----------



## ATL HYDRO (Dec 30, 2011)

I've got Lesnar, Diaz, Fitch tonight. There is no way the main event isn't explosive.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

I still cant keep thinking how weird Joe Rogan looks without a shirt on. It looks like he's trying sooooooooooooo hard to be a UFC fighter rather than announcer but just cant quite grasp it and still tries to play the part best he can..... God bless his soul..... Shit wait I dont believe in God......... Ok where's the oil...........


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.firstrowsports.tv/watch/100141/1/watch-ufc-141:-lesnar-vs-overeem.html

Bumparooooooo Hettes fight about to start......


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I guess the only laying Fitch is doing is on his back looking up at the lights! Tough knockout.


----------



## ATL HYDRO (Dec 30, 2011)

Whoever that white dude was that fucked up Nam Phan was a bad ass.


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Boom!!
Joe Rogan has been involved with mma for years, way before announcing and presenting, very experienced a knowledgable guy in regards to mma!! He comes from a stand up backround, as in a. comedian and love smokin weed and dmt!! 
Some of his old stand ups are really good!!


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

Joe Rogan need to learn how to stfu.And not wear the same style shirt for the past 15 yrs.


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 30, 2011)

here we go!!!


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

Killl Lesnar!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

Lesnar couldnt take those liver shots........... Sad to hear he's officially retired! Great fights, the main card was a little unimpressive. Dos Santos is sooooooooooooo fucked...............


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

Im happy to hear hes retired.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 30, 2011)

Anybody else unimpressed with Cerrone tonight? Not the fight I thought it would be for sure.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 30, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Lesnar couldnt take those liver shots........... Sad to hear he's officially retired! Great fights, the main card was a little unimpressive. Dos Santos is sooooooooooooo fucked...............


Dana White didn't look too impressed, I wouldnt be either if one of my main "attractions" was retiring. Say what you want about him but he has made the UFC millions.


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 30, 2011)

rocpilefsj said:


> Anybody else unimpressed with Cerrone tonight? Not the fight I thought it would be for sure.


I thought it was good. Cowboy got schooled.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 31, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Lesnar couldnt take those liver shots........... Sad to hear he's officially retired! Great fights, the main card was a little unimpressive. Dos Santos is sooooooooooooo fucked...............


Well, when you have the real-life equivalent of the Incredible Hulk swinging tree trunks at you, you tend to appreciate your liver a little more than usual.


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 31, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> I thought it was good. Cowboy got schooled.


I agree. But I was impressed that he could take like 40 punches to the face and not get wobbled though. Still though, where the fuck was his head movement? He just stood there waiting to get hit. Disappointed.


----------



## The cap (Dec 31, 2011)

jeeba said:


> Im happy to hear hes retired.


Why would you say that..??? He was a massive drawcard for UFC.. Plus he could kick the shit out of most people on Planet Earth..!!


----------



## The cap (Dec 31, 2011)

heyYousGuys said:


> I agree. But I was impressed that he could take like 40 punches to the face and not get wobbled though. Still though, where the fuck was his head movement? He just stood there waiting to get hit. Disappointed.


Agree.. He took shit loads of hits... But fuck man move your head out of the way.. Don't just stand there and let it happen..
Plus when you are behind on points in the toe to toe game.. And you keep leg sweeping him down, jump on top of the dude and go to work..!!!
Stand up's not working so do something different..!!! Definition of stupidity is: Doing the same shit over and over again and expecting a different result..!!!!


----------



## heyYousGuys (Dec 31, 2011)

The cap said:


> And you keep leg sweeping him down, jump on top of the dude and go to work..!!!
> Stand up's not working so do something different..!!!


Oh man, you nailed it. EVERYTIME he swept him to the floor, me and my friend were yelling at the t.v. " what the fuck are you doing?!?!?! Jump on him!!!!!" Oh well. Hats off to Nate. Literally.


----------



## The cap (Dec 31, 2011)

heyYousGuys said:


> Oh man, you nailed it. EVERYTIME he swept him to the floor, me and my friend were yelling at the t.v. " what the fuck are you doing?!?!?! Jump on him!!!!!" Oh well. Hats off to Nate. Literally.


Ha ha ha.. Same here.. It was like Man jump on him and get those elbows to work Bro..!!!


----------



## DelSlow (Dec 31, 2011)

heyYousGuys said:


> I agree. But I was impressed that he could take like 40 punches to the face and not get wobbled though. Still though, where the fuck was his head movement? He just stood there waiting to get hit. Disappointed.


Cowboy is tough, no doubt. I think he wanted to prove that his stand up was better after all that shit talking. At least he didn't get knocked out lol. Nice leg sweeps though.


----------



## billy2011 (Dec 31, 2011)

cerronme never turned up 2night unfortunately!!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 31, 2011)

I think lesnar has sadly had to accept that type of surgery you will never been "100%" again. I just don't think he wants to fight knowing that medically speaking he will never be 100% again. Sadly, his health has been his demise from the sport. Fighting is as hard as its ever been, and when your not 100% medically your not gonna be around to long. Much respect to brock to see the way he handled the outcome~ 

Diaz gets my fight of the night award. Schooled cowboy for sure. Played right into his head to make him play diaz's boxing game, and its that game that proved him to the win! WTG Diaz.


----------



## PanterasSon (Dec 31, 2011)

The cap said:


> Ha ha ha.. Same here.. It was like Man jump on him and get those elbows to work Bro..!!!


yes but would you be so eager to get into a top notch gracie product's guard if already losing the fight?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 31, 2011)

*UFC 141 Lesnar vs Overeem Download Links:*

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6922386/UFC.141.Lesnar.vs.Overeem.30th.Dec.2011.HDTV.x264-Sir.Paul

*NEXT UFC #142: January 14th, 2012*


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 31, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> *UFC 141 Lesnar vs Overeem Download Links:*
> 
> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6922386/UFC.141.Lesnar.vs.Overeem.30th.Dec.2011.HDTV.x264-Sir.Paul
> 
> *NEXT UFC #142: January 14th, 2012*


thanks meowy. its my birthday too! fight night!


----------



## jeeba (Dec 31, 2011)

The cap said:


> Why would you say that..??? He was a massive drawcard for UFC.. Plus he could kick the shit out of most people on Planet Earth..!!


I think he was underskilled for the UFC to be honest,only decent fight he had to me was when he fought Carwin.I wanna see good fights not 1 sided battles,As far as most of the people on planet earth I highly doubt that,maybe most of the light heavyweights.Stop his takedowns and hes nothing goodbye and good ridance.Imo


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 31, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> thanks meowy. its my birthday too! fight night!


Happy birthday!! I'll smoke a joint in your honor, right now........  Cyclone White Chocolate filled with Endless Sky and a few drops of ES oil! MMmmmmm. I shall rize..........


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 31, 2011)

that shit was insane last night. Nate Diaz can throw down! and im so glad overreem is in UFC finally. the title fight is gonna be awesome.

OVERREEM is a BEAST!

happy bday, ill smoke some plushberry for you.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 31, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> I thought it was good. Cowboy got schooled.


Something had to be wrong with cowboy. he was uninterested, and unmotivaed, and slow the start of the fight. he choked? or was on drugs. I was expecting those two to murder each other, and cowboy barley did shit in my book. 

It was a great fight, from Diaz side.


----------



## jeeba (Dec 31, 2011)

If Diaz had some power he'd be dangerous as all get out.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 31, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> Something had to be wrong with cowboy. he was uninterested, and unmotivaed, and slow the start of the fight. he choked? or was on drugs. I was expecting those two to murder each other, and cowboy barley did shit in my book.
> 
> It was a great fight, from Diaz side.


I was thinking the same thing....damn cowboy was looking really sluggish......nothing like himself.......oh well.......UFC 142 in rio Belfort vs Johnson going to be good fight......


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 31, 2011)

brock the pussy... im going to retire... yeah, it aint that easy when it aint scripted and you can take as much steroids as you want without being pee tested... when he did his fake wrestling


----------



## The cap (Dec 31, 2011)

PanterasSon said:


> yes but would you be so eager to get into a top notch gracie product's guard if already losing the fight?


No true... But still if your gonna lose I think try something different.. A loss is a loss..


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 1, 2012)

jeeba said:


> If Diaz had some power he'd be dangerous as all get out.


i watched him for a long time. he can throw down when he needs to. was just picking cowboy apart with constant barrage. great tactic, clearly the right one.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 11, 2012)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6946743/Countdown.to.UFC.142.Aldo.vs.Mendez.HDTV.x264-RUDOS

"UFC 142 Countdown" aka the Preview of the next UFC 142 on *January 14th 2012*! Seeya then.......


----------



## kbz (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool thread and nice legs


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 13, 2012)

ya baby! one more night. UFC RIO! brazilians are crazy for this shit. fill stadiums with 80,000 people. and 100million people watch cause its on free tv.... that would be 1/3 of USA watching. and free tv ufc would be awesome.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 14, 2012)

Dont forget tonight!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 14, 2012)

It's live now @ http://www.firstrow.tv/sport/boxing-wwe-ufc.html

Mario just made an interesting call, first no contest decision I've seen!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 15, 2012)

Only 1 looked like it landed behind the head...IMO it was a bad call........


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 15, 2012)

Agreed! Joe sure let him know about it too! 

UFC 142 Download Link:

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6956594/UFC.142.Aldo.vs.Mendes.DSR.XviD-XWT


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 16, 2012)

*NEXT UFC: Guillard vs Miller on FX

Friday, January 20 6pm/9pm PST/EST*


----------



## permat (Jan 17, 2012)

Chael Sonnan to beat the shit out of Bitchbing instead of Munoz now.... I for one can't wait.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 19, 2012)

24 hours till next UFC!   Who's goin for who?

Guillard vs Miller


Ludwig vs Neer


Easton vs Papazian


Barry vs Morecraft


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 20, 2012)

Miller will destroy Guillard


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 20, 2012)

One Hour to go!

Watch the UFC fight live @ http://www.firstrow.tv/sport/boxing-wwe-ufc.html and download links when available after the show.............. Lets hope its a fun night!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 21, 2012)

Some good fights to be seen on the UFC on FX Guillard vs Miller. If you missed it:

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6973070/UFC.On.FX.Guillard.vs.Miller.Post.Show.HDTV.x264-RUDOS

*NEXT UFC: UFC on Fox 2: Saturday, January 28th 5pmPST/8pmEST

Evans vs Davis
Sonnen vs Bisping
Maia vs Weidman
Dunham vs Lentz
...and a half dozen more*


----------



## dam612 (Jan 21, 2012)

umm this is probably my favorite ufc picture and what i think is going to happen to the brit bitch bisping


a funny quote from Sonnen 
"Spent month training to fight Munoz and now I have to fight a guy who sounds like Pip from South Park"


----------



## nztoker (Jan 23, 2012)

hope sonnen kills bisping


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 28, 2012)

im pumped for 143. gonna be nasty! 1 week!

free ufc 8pm est.  on fox tomorrow to satisfy our appetites. some decent fights.


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 28, 2012)

sonnen is gonna walk right through bisping, but he would not do that to munoz. munoz is young an talented AND willing to learn. he would have a good chance vs sonnen. 

i guess the world wants to see sonnen/anderson 2, so dana gave sonnen an easy fight.
sonnen is already the top contender and deserved an immediate rematch , but his drug use an total disrespect for the sport lost him that chance.

sonnen is a piece of shit , money maker , not a fighter. he is good at both , but when your that disrespectful towards the sport , you have no love for it. 

the ONLY reason dana is lettin him fight is because he sucked up a bunch of kids (i mean fans) with his mouth. an the kids wanna see him fight. an to be honest i wanna see him shut up ...... again. 

if he is SO arrogant that he cant respect the rules of fighting , hes a bitch that cant handle losing. 
no matter where that fight would have/could have taken place the out come would have been the same if not worse for him. 

all he has to do is admit that he lost a fight , fairly. an i will give him all the respect of being a good fighter. 





soil


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 28, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> sonnen is gonna walk right through bisping, but he would not do that to munoz. munoz is young an talented AND willing to learn. he would have a good chance vs sonnen.
> 
> i guess the world wants to see sonnen/anderson 2, so dana gave sonnen an easy fight.
> sonnen is already the top contender and deserved an immediate rematch , but his drug use an total disrespect for the sport lost him that chance.
> ...


sonnen would destroy munoz almost as easily as he will fuck up bisping. who cares how much of a dick sonnen is, he is an awesome fighter and that gives him the right to be a cocky ass clown. im sure if sonnen were not as talented as he is he would have been permanently kicked out of the ufc for useing performance enhancing drugs. the reason why he will get a rematch against silva is because he is the only man in the world who can beat him. i dont even want to watch anyone fight anderson except sonnen, because it wouldnt be much of a fight.


----------



## SlicePro (Jan 28, 2012)

UFC is a joke. Bisbing, who I cant stand, won this fight 29-28 imo. Sonnen was frustrated from round 1. He coundnt get anything going, Bisbing took his best shot and it CLEARLY got to Sonnen. How funny it was to see the supreme wrestler pinned up on the cage getting outsmarted from Bisbing. 2 judges had it 30-27. Yea, ok. Sonnen was completly exposed this fight and Silva is gonna zip his ass up!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 28, 2012)

For the last UFC on Fox, watch it here: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6994285/UFC.on.FOX.Rashad.Evans.vs.Phil.Davis.HDTV.XviD-LMAO

*NEXT UFC: UFC 143 Saturday, February 4th 7pm/10pm PT/ET

Diaz vs Condit*
Nelson* vs Werdum
Koscheck vs Pierce*

* indicates my pick to win 

*


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 29, 2012)

the guy barely got through bisping !!!!!???? best in the world ? mia tapped him out too. the only thing sonnen is very good at is fighting silva. other then that he dont have much goin for him. 

if silva goes into that match an gets took down at will again then i will admit the best fighter on the planet is stupid an needs to go back to the drawing board...... either way , sonnen has no care about learning more so he will still lose , even if he does him the same way ....outcome will be the same. 

not to mention , if you watch sonnen and he is not on dope then he runs out of gas in the first round. 


no matter what i HAVE to give bisping his credit , he came in there the 100 to 1 underdog (cause he sucks) an showed that he is still learning an getting better as time goes by. bisping is a real fighter after last night. 

Much props to rashad for not being scared like he usually is. ever since he got put to sleep by lyoto , he has been scared to go in there an let loose. HES BACK. (wont beat jones , but he is back)

nobody will beat jones anytime soon unless hendo can do it. i said before if lyoto cant do it then it wont get done anytime soon. i believe hendo has a good chance , but if he dont win , that only leaves anderson an dana is not too big on "superfights" because he dont wanna see either of them lose. thats why we never got the silva /gsp match we wanted.




soil


----------



## billy2011 (Jan 29, 2012)

I gave the fight to Bisbong  What's Sonnen playing at?? Who does he think he is? The Rock?


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 29, 2012)

i couldnt believe how cocky sonnen was after almost losing. if there was ever a time for that douche to be humble it was then. his cocky behavior will only make it that much more satisfying when he eventually gets beat down.


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Henderson has the heaviest hands of any of Jones' former opponents. Jones took Machida's best to the chin and rocked Machida back, but Hendo hits like the Human Thing.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Jan 30, 2012)

dana white is dip shit, how can nick dias get a title shot after one fight!


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Jan 30, 2012)

What about dan henderson? He beat the shit out of fador! why isn't he number one contender?


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 30, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> What about dan henderson? He beat the shit out of fador! why isn't he number one contender?


because fador sucks shit!!!


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 30, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> dana white is dip shit, how can nick dias get a title shot after one fight!


because he has proved himself for years, dana just didnt want to put up with almost chael attitude. now he has so many fans and he is so good he at least deserves a shot. did you see who he beat ?




soil


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 30, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> What about dan henderson? He beat the shit out of fador! why isn't he number one contender?


like blaze said fedor sucks. also hendo keeps gettin beat in the ufc so he has to prove himself at the new weight class. the number one an two contenders have already proven theirselves. 205 is too full of talent for him to be #1 contender right off the bat.




soil


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 30, 2012)

If the Bisping match was 5 rounds, he would have won, I think... It was one of the most boring UFC matchups the entire night for the UFC on Fox. Not really any fight where I said "yea!" or even really smiled..... Kinda blah evening.

Lookin forward to the next UFC though!


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nick Diaz got a title shot so quickly because he vacated his Strikeforce title when he joined UFC.


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 4, 2012)

fight night!!!!!!


----------



## heyYousGuys (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's a guy that knocked Dan Hardy out. How many people have done that? I'm not saying Condit is the shit because of that, but I think it helps. Diaz is a beast, probably the best BOXING welterweight, but I got Condit on this fight. 2 months ago I predicted he would one day beat Nick Diaz. If I am wrong, them I'm an asshole.

I GOT BIG COUNTRY TONIGHT! MY PICK!


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 4, 2012)

Damn, firstrowsports.tv got taken by the FBI. Where to watch live *right now*?


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 4, 2012)

BAM! http://www.firstrowsports.eu/ hahaha Love the Internet


----------



## heyYousGuys (Feb 4, 2012)

* I may have been wrong, BUT FOR FUCK SAKE, CAN'T NOBODY PUT DOWN ROY NELSON! ​ 
*


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 4, 2012)

heyYousGuys said:


> I may have been wrong, BUT FOR FUCK SAKE, CAN'T NOBODY PUT DOWN ROY NELSON! NOT EVEN JDS!!!!!


That was a great first round, the second and third not so much, a little boring. If the Brazilian had a little more endurance, he could have had the 2nd/3rd....

The real Main event about to start!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 4, 2012)

Diaz retires after having a fit...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 5, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Diaz retires after having a fit...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


hahaha......DIaz clearly was outclassed....damn crybaby.......I couldn't stop laughing when he starting whining.....can't say it surprises me though....I think he might need a hug.....


----------



## jeeba (Feb 5, 2012)

jcdws602 said:


> hahaha......DIaz clearly was outclassed....damn crybaby.......I couldn't stop laughing when he starting whining.....can't say it surprises me though....I think he might need a hug.....


Neither 1 of the Diaz bros can take a loss and use it as a learning experience,without their bullshit antics coming into play.Which is a damn shame they are both great fighters.I thought Condit look great hella elusive and came with some great kicks a tool that isnt utilized as much as it should be in the UFC!All in all I was happy with the card.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Feb 5, 2012)

jcdws602 said:


> hahaha......DIaz clearly was outclassed....damn crybaby.......I couldn't stop laughing when he starting whining.....can't say it surprises me though....I think he might need a hug.....


Clearly Out Classed? ....... Your kidding, right? Diaz is one of the very best pure fighters the game has.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 5, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Clearly Out Classed? ....... Your kidding, right? Diaz is one of the very best pure fighters the game has.


I wouldnt say out classed but he didnt have a game plan that I could see Condit definately out worked him with counterpunching/kicking.I was amased Diaz didnt take him to the ground he clearly wasnt having success on his feet.IMO


----------



## really comfy slippers (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a feeling if judges scored mma correctly you guys would be singing a different tune..


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 5, 2012)

Diaz walked so slow the entire 5 rounds, I'm surprised the tortoise caught the rabbit even a few times. If the boy wants to fight a guy that moves, he should do more than just stand still and say "come on hit me" lol......... Good fight, surprised it went the distance!!

TORRENT LINKS FOR THE FIGHT: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7010366/UFC.143.Diaz.vs.Condit.DSR.XviD-XWT

*
NEXT UFC: February 15th 2012 on FUEL TV

There's a bunch of fighters scheduled, but not many worth really even typing about......... "UFC on TV" is generally a bit weak...........


*


----------



## purpz (Feb 5, 2012)

I think they need to add more rounds to tittle fight, that shot was over way to fast.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 5, 2012)

purpz said:


> I think they need to add more rounds to tittle fight, that shot was over way to fast.



25 minutes isnt long enough? How long would you propose? (Its really 24:35 though, first 5 seconds of every round lost due to them high fiving each other out of respect, always thought someone should skip that and superman punch in the first seconds........)

I doubt that 90% of UFC fighters could last 25 minutes and still put on a good fight/show.............


----------



## purpz (Feb 5, 2012)

i'm sure for a tittle fight 7 rounds wouldn't be much different. After all the conditioning and fights to bring them there, i'm sure 2 more rounds wouldn't be much. I just hate when it goes 2 judges. Diaz would of probably won if it went longer.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, gotta give it up to Condit. He runs pretty fast.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Well, gotta give it up to Condit. He runs pretty fast.


Agreed. He does run away well.

All Condit did was counter and run. None of his spinning tricks worked. Everyone at my house had Diaz for rounds 1,2,&5.-Most people on MMA sites agree. Two judges gave scores of 49-46 for Condit. They need new glasses or new judges.

Diaz will be back to face St.Pierre after he(St.Pierre) kicks Condits ass. That will be a real fight.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Diaz will be back to face St.Pierre after he(St.Pierre) kicks Condits ass. That will be a real fight.


If Diaz comes out of "retirement", you mean....... 

Quitters never win!


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> If Diaz comes out of "retirement", you mean.......
> 
> Quitters never win!


I mean when.
St. Pierre will defeat Condit. Then Dana White will beg Diaz to come back and pay him a lot of money too. You heard it here first.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 5, 2012)

have seen deigo sanches and edwin and california kid before great guys and a few others back stage i was with blu zac and edwin from shamrock elite team great guys man great guys View attachment 2041203and a few other guys great dudes


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 6, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Agreed. He does run away well.
> 
> All Condit did was counter and run. None of his spinning tricks worked. Everyone at my house had Diaz for rounds 1,2,&5.-Most people on MMA sites agree. Two judges gave scores of 49-46 for Condit. They need new glasses or new judges.
> 
> Diaz will be back to face St.Pierre after he(St.Pierre) kicks Condits ass. That will be a real fight.


Whatever excuse Diaz or anybody has COndit had a better game plan....& obviously it worked.......the Ufc is more of a technical sport now,ever since weight classes and rounds were introduced ..........and if I am not mistaked Diaz face was busted up......Condit barely had a scratch and he landed more puncehes and never even got rocked even though Nick landed some good shots......and I suspect if GSP ever fights DIaz he will just use a similar strategy to beat him ......you forget George stop taking chances ever since he got caught by Serra......


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 6, 2012)

Diaz face wasnt busted up. There was a scrape from his hair line from a head butt. The doctors looked at it right away, it was no concern, fight continued, unaffected....... They showed the replay and it was just a minor scrape with a little blood.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 6, 2012)

Dana White says it best "NEVER leave the fight to the judges" I have seen some brutal decisions over the years, was this one of them? Probably not. I thought neither fighter deserved to win, draw... Condit ran and countered. Diaz didn't try to close the distance. Not the best fight. I am sick of hearing the Diaz brothers cry every time they lose.


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 6, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Diaz face wasnt busted up. There was a scrape from his hair line from a head butt. The doctors looked at it right away, it was no concern, fight continued, unaffected....... They showed the replay and it was just a minor scrape with a little blood.



Judge for yourself......screen shots right after the fight


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 6, 2012)

A picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## jeeba (Feb 10, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Diaz face wasnt busted up. There was a scrape from his hair line from a head butt. The doctors looked at it right away, it was no concern, fight continued, unaffected....... They showed the replay and it was just a minor scrape with a little blood.


You are right hes allways that ugly.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 10, 2012)

Anybody else hear about Diaz testing positive for marijuana? So even if he won (which he didn't) he would have been disqualified anyways...


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought you had referred to the round where his head got cut and made some blood mid fight. Ya, he does have some post-fight bruises for sure.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 10, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Anybody else hear about Diaz testing positive for marijuana? So even if he won (which he didn't) he would have been disqualified anyways...



http://www.staradvertiser.com/sports/breaking/UFCs_Nick_Diaz_fails_drug_test_facing_suspension_.html

Bam! Although its kinda like Michael Phelps smoking weed. If something that makes you relaxed can work with an athlete, and give him no advantage over the other guy, why is it banned?


----------



## jeeba (Feb 10, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> http://www.staradvertiser.com/sports/breaking/UFCs_Nick_Diaz_fails_drug_test_facing_suspension_.html
> 
> Bam! Although its kinda like Michael Phelps smoking weed. If something that makes you relaxed can work with an athlete, and give him no advantage over the other guy, why is it banned?


Gaming commision is probably sanctioned by the feds.You know they have a hand in everything.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought Diaz seemed a little "slower" than usual lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2012)

good ol diaz brothers
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/2/13/2795266/ufc-nick-diaz-drug-test-no-disciplinary-sanction-jonathan-tweedal

[h=1]No Disciplinary Sanction Warranted For Nick Diaz Under A Principled Interpretation Of NAC 467.850[/h]




by Bloody Elbow on Feb 13, 2012 12:39 PM EST in MMA Editorial 

 75 COMMENTS
 EMAIL
 PRINT
​Photo by Esther Lin for MMA Fighting.


_This is a guest editorial by Jonathan Tweedale, Commissioner with the Vancouver Athletic Commission.
_
_Nick Diaz's recent post-fight positive test after UFC 143for marijuana has caused many fight enthusiasts to ask: "Why do they test for marijuana anyway?"_
_The answer to that question, along with a review of Nevada's applicable regulatory provision, suggests that there is no basis for disciplinary sanction of Mr. Diaz unless he administered or used marijuana immediately prior to or within several hours in advance of his fight._
_*Cannabinoids as Prohibited Substances*_
_*Cannabinoids are prohibited substances for fighters licensed in Nevada by virtue of NAC 467.850(2)(f), which incorporates by reference all prohibited substances on the current Prohibited List published by the World Anti-Doping Agency ("WADA").*_
[HR][/HR]_*More On Nick Diaz 
In Defense of Diaz's Weed Habit | Diaz Is to Blame, But So Are Meaningless Marijuana Tests | Diaz Should Be Released By The UFC | Diaz' Drug Test Failure Was Inevitable |White: 'I Am Beyond Disappointed' | Fighters React to Diaz's Positive Drug Test | Nick Diaz Tests Positive For Marijuana*_​[HR][/HR]_*Cannabinoids - specifically, natural (e.g. cannabis, hashish, marijuana) and synthetic delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) as well as cannabimimetics - are included on WADA's Prohibited List. The status of cannabinoids as either legal or illegal under applicable criminal law - or, e.g., &#8216;legal with a doctor's note' - is immaterial. The determinative fact for fight licensing purposes is that cannabinoids are included on WADA's Prohibited List.*_
_*Cannabinoids are only prohibited "in competition". WADA expressly permits the use of marijuana and other cannabinoids outside of competition. Nevada is no different. A random, out of competition positive test for marijuana should not engender disciplinary sanction under the NAC's regulations.

More after the jump.*_
_*SBN coverage of UFC 143: Diaz vs. Condit*_
_*




*_​_*The Regulatory Ambiguity: "Before"*_
_*NAC 467.850(1) provides that the administration of or use of any prohibited substance "either before or during a contest or exhibition" is prohibited.*_
_*The obvious question is this: how long before is "before", under NAC 467.850(1)? A day? A week?*_
_*Media commentators have correctly pointed out that the presence of metabolites in a sample taken on fight night is consistent with the last "administration of or use of" the prohibited substance having been many days if not weeks earlier.*_
_*Is the use of marijuana potentially weeks in advance of a fight a violation of NAC 467.850(1)?*_
_*(Parenthetically, no similar question exists for organizations that strictly apply WADA's Code, as the Code expressly imposes an irrefutable presumption that an anti-doping violation has occurred wherever a Prohibited Substance or its metabolites are present in an athlete's sample. Nevada has no similar rule in its regulations.)*_
_*"Before" - The Fixed Interpretation*_
_*One might think that the obvious analog to marijuana is alcohol. The same regulatory provision that prohibits the administration of or use of marijuana also prohibits the administration of or use of alcohol (i.e. NAC 467.850(1)). In the case of each, the prohibition is on using "before or during" the contest or exhibition. If a fighter taking a drink seven days before a contest or exhibition has not used alcohol "before" the contest or exhibition, then we know that "before" denotes a time period of less than seven days. Perhaps it is substantially even less than that - two days, or maybe even 24 hours. If so, then "before" means just that for the purpose of all Prohibited Substances.*_
_*One could object as follows: The problem with this interpretation of "before" - where "before" denotes a fixed period of time applicable to all prohibited substances (the "Fixed Interpretation") - is that such interpretation fails in its treatment of prohibited substances that are performance enhancing. If "before" meant a fixed period of time (say, seven days, two days, or perhaps a day), then NAC 467.850(1) would permit fighters administering steroids, amongst other performance enhancers, up to seven/two/one day(s) in advance of a fight. And that is untenable.*_
_*The objection is partly misplaced. Steroids and many other performance enhancers are prohibited even out of competition - their use is prohibited at all times (unlike marijuana and alcohol). However, the objection correctly identifies that "before" must mean something different as applied to different prohibited substances, and this undermines the Fixed Interpretation. Also, the Fixed Interpretation is unable to distinguish between the consumption of different quantities of a given prohibited substance.*_
_*"Before": The Principled Interpretation*_
_*A better, more principled approach involves an examination of the rationale for the inclusion of a substance on the Prohibited List in the first place.*_
_*If we understood the rationale for inclusion of a substance on the Prohibited List, then that understanding should guide our understanding of the timing of its use that would justifiably be deemed to constitute an anti-doping violation. I refer to this as the "Principled Interpretation", as it interprets the meaning of the relevant anti-doping regulatory provision in light of its principled underlying rationale.*_
_*However, to apply the Principled Interpretation there is a preliminary question that must be answered: why is anysubstance included on the Prohibited List?*_
_*Criteria for Prohibited Substances: Application to Cannabinoids*_
_*Article 4.3.1 of WADA's Code provides that WADA is permitted to consider a substance for inclusion on the Prohibited List if WADA determines that a substance meets any two of the following three criteria:*_
_*1) the substance has the potential to enhance sport performance;*_
_*2) the use of the substance represents an actual or potential health risk to the athlete; and*_
_*3) WADA has determined "that the Use of the substance or method violates the spirit of sport described in the Introduction to the Code."*_
_*The Principled Interpretation requires that we evaluate how these criteria apply to the class of prohibited substance under consideration - i.e. cannabinoids.*_
_*First, as a matter of common sense, we can knock (a) off the list immediately as entirely inapplicable.*_
_*Second, does (b) apply? Because WADA expressly permits marijuana use outside of competition, the only "actual or potential health risk to the athlete" engaged by this prohibited substance is "in competition" risk - i.e. an athlete competing under the psychoactive and physiological effects of marijuana. It follows that the rationale for inclusion of (b) in the List only justifies prohibition of cannabinoids immediately before a contest or exhibition.*_
_*That leaves the third condition, (c). This criterion is puzzling. On its face, "the spirit of sport" appears to be an empty place-holder, devoid of objective content, included only to serve as a vehicle for WADA to insert a non-evidence-based value judgment.*_
_*Does WADA imbue "the spirit of sport" with any semantic content in its Introduction to the Code? WADA's attempts to do so are limited to describing the "spirit of sport" as, alternately:*_

_*"what is intrinsically valuable about sport";*_
_*"the essence of Olympism";*_
_*"how we play true"; and*_
_*"the celebration of the human spirit, body and mind".*_
_*But this is just purporting to define one empty moralistic expression in terms of other, equally empty moralistic language.*_
_*Perhaps one could reasonably say that, regardless of what "the spirit of sport" might mean, it might violate the spirit of sport to use a substance during competition that represents an actual or potential health risk to the athlete. So, by virtue of one and the same underlying fact (the health risk to the athlete competing under influence of a substance with psychoactive and physiological effects), cannabinoids arguably satisfy two out of WADA's three criteria.*_
_*Cannabinoid use prohibited only in cases of in-competition psychoactive and physiological effect*_
_*The Principled Interpretation dictates the following conclusions:*_

_*Cannabinoids are included on the Prohibited List because competing while under the psychoactive and physiological effects of cannabinoids both:

represents an actual or potential health risk to the athlete; and
violates the spirit of sport (in the limited sense noted above); and therefore:
*_
_*A fighter administers or uses cannabinoids "before" a contest or exhibition, under NAC 467.850(1), only where he or she is under its psychoactive and physiological effects during the contest or exhibition.*_
_*Marijuana metabolites are not evidence of an anti-doping violation*_
_*If an athletic commission wishes to enforce this rule, then it must tailor a test that will determine whether a violation has actually occurred. As is widely known, urinalysis casts too wide a net to tell us this.*_
_*That cannabinoid metabolites are found in a fighter's sample is consistent with the fighter ceasing to use a month before, a week before, or a day in advance of the contest. Heavy users have been documented as testing positive over 46 days after the most recent use. (See, e.g., Ellis GM, Maun MA, Judson BA, et al. Excretion patterns of cannabinoid metabolites after last use in a group of chronic users. Clin Pharmacol Ther 1986;38:572-578; and Smith-Kielland A, Skuterud B, Morland J. Urinary excretion of 11-nor-9-carboxy-delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabinoids in frequent and infrequent drug users. J Anal Toxicol 1999; 23:323-332.) None of these time periods are instances of use "before or during" the contest - as the psychoactive and physiological effects of marijuana would no longer be in effect.*_
_*Accordingly, if the Nevada Athletic Commission's only basis for issuing a complaint against Nick Diaz is metabolites revealed by urinalysis of a sample collected on fight night, then it is unlikely the Commission has sufficient evidence to prove a violation under a Principled Interpretation of its regulations.*_
_*Even if the interpretation of Nevada's regulation mandated by the Principled Interpretation is mistaken, the rationale-based analysis is still intact. Any disciplinary action levied against Mr. Diaz would have no rational basis in the principles underlying a defensible anti-doping regime unless there is evidence Mr. Diaz was under the effects of marijuana on fight night.*_
_*Regulators and fight sport enthusiasts alike can, of course, hope and expect that Nevada's regulators do not slavishly adhere to their past practices and instead re-evaluate the need to interpret and apply their anti-doping rules in light of the rationale underlying a principled anti-doping regime.*_
_*
Jonathan Tweedale is a litigation trial lawyer in Vancouver, British Columbia, and a Commissioner with the Vancouver Athletic Commission, an advisory body to the City of Vancouver. The opinions expressed in this article are solely his own and do not necessarily represent the collective opinion of the VAC.*_


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2012)

whoops double post..

smoke weed everyday


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

What dos a UFC fighter get paid anyway? Often wondered that......


----------



## jeeba (Feb 13, 2012)

Anywhere from like 8k-120k a fight I think.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Anywhere from like 8k-120k a fight I think.


Interesting............. I wonder what the UFC Pay Per View revenue is per fight.................


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 14, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> What dos a UFC fighter get paid anyway? Often wondered that......


Depends on how popular they are. I read that Diaz got paid 200K for this last fight.


----------



## wyteboi (Feb 14, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> I have a feeling if judges scored mma correctly you guys would be singing a different tune..


the judges do their best ..... i think. unfortunately its fairly easy to buy people these days. God forgive them.

when the fight first ended .... i really felt diaz and i never really cared for him for the same reason dana didnt. too cocky.
now that i re-watch the fight i can see where the judges gave conduit rd 1 an maybe even 2. we seen diaz tryin to knock conduit out , they seen a bunch of leg kicks landed by conduit. (decent ones too)
i call it a draw. 




researchkitty said:


> 25 minutes isnt long enough? How long would you propose? (Its really 24:35 though, first 5 seconds of every round lost due to them high fiving each other out of respect, always thought someone should skip that and superman punch in the first seconds........)
> 
> I doubt that 90% of UFC fighters could last 25 minutes and still put on a good fight/show.............



 ive been waitin for that superman punch for years ! (floyd mayweather or whatever his name is did it recently ...... was beautiful , but very disrespectful.)

i *know* over 90% of them fighters would not last 25 min , let alone more. i can only think of less then 10 that can do it now an still be able to go another. gsp would last hours i think. clay guida would go for hours , florian could handle another round , i cant think of any others that would want any part of a 6 or 7 round fight. (im sure the lil tiny dudes can handle more but i dont know them very well .....ive always been a ufc guy.)




Gyroscope said:


> I mean when.
> St. Pierre will defeat Condit. Then Dana White will beg Diaz to come back and pay him a lot of money too. You heard it here first.


dana dont/wont beg nobody. if you know dana , you know he sticks to his ground. he would rather lose a good fighter then beg anybody.

conduit might have the skills to beat gsp but he is scared so it wont happen. diaz might take him with a subbmission or somethin but gsp just works too hard. he needs to move up an so does anderson.





soil


----------



## really comfy slippers (Feb 14, 2012)

Fights to the death/ incapacitation would fix this bullshit


----------



## wyteboi (Feb 15, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Fights to the death/ incapacitation would fix this bullshit


slightly harsh but your right. 


soil


----------



## stonedcold69 (Feb 15, 2012)

the links answers the quesiton about earnings. 
http://www.mma-manifesto.com/ufc-fighter-salary-database/salary-main/ufc-career-fighter-earnings.html

http://www.mma-manifesto.com/ufc-fighter-salary-database/salary-main/ufc-on-fox-velasquez-vs-dos-santos-fighter-salaries.html


top ones get 250K +. (st. pierre. anderson silva, Lesnar(when he wasnt a pussy).) I believe there have been 400K and 500k payouts. a few times.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 16, 2012)

UFC on Fuel TV was last night, I totally forgot about it!

The 6'11" tall giant fights and wins by decision (boring fight) and then a great 3 round main event with Jake Ellenburger really showing off some moves. Hope to see him vs Condit. I think Jake would win. He's really top notch.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 16, 2012)

Missed it to shitski.


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 16, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> UFC on Fuel TV was last night, I totally forgot about it!
> 
> The 6'11" tall giant fights and wins by decision (boring fight) and then a great 3 round main event with Jake Ellenburger really showing off some moves. Hope to see him vs Condit. I think Jake would win. He's really top notch.


condit beat ellenburger once already and i'm sure if they fight again the result would be the same.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 17, 2012)

From UFC.com:



> Las Vegas, Nevada &#8211; Dana White, President of the Ultimate Fighting Championship© organization, has issued the following statement on the Nevada State Athletic Commission&#8217;s report on UFC 143 interim welterweight championship contender Nick Diaz.
> 
> "I am beyond disappointed that he tested positive for marijuana," said White. "It is now in the hands of the Nevada State Athletic Commission.&#8221;
> ​


​


----------



## Growinfo2323 (Feb 19, 2012)

Cant wait for gsp's return.


----------



## permat (Feb 19, 2012)

Growinfo2323 said:


> Cant wait for gsp's return.


Not me Condit versus GSP in a dance off no thanx..... I hope GSP keeps faking hiss injury until Diaz's pot timeout is done.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

Jones over Evans by knockout, probably a knee.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 18, 2012)

Woops! Forgot about UFC............ Finally off that month long break......... What'd I miss?


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Jones over Evans by knockout, probably a knee.


With Jones? Probably a spinning back elbow. LoL


----------



## alotapot (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been watching MMA for years and years.. I hardly watch at all any more. IMHO Dana White has RUINED the sport! The ONLY UFC that is worth watching is the ultimate fighter... I say this because Dana can't "buy" those guys... they are far to "green" to put on a good FAKE fight. Any attempts to throw a fight by a newbie fighter would be spotted by us fans way too easy add to this the fact that if successful they get a contract... they fight like their lives depend on it. Once under contract they have loads of experience... enough to toss a fight and still be convincing. Remember what happened to boxing when Don King took charge? How about when Vince Mcmahon took control of the WWE or WWF or whatever they call it now...

My point is when one guy has control over a fight genre it's him that decides who is going to win... if you wanna play... you gotta do what the boss man says..

alp


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

fights aint fake... that we know. dana loves fighting(he can really box) and is a usiness man too.. i think he made the sport better and more watchable for experienced and average fans alike.. No fighter is training to throw fights, cuttin weight to lose? too much pride in these guys. if dana was in the game of throwing fights we'd know it.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 19, 2012)

The only time I called bullshit in all these years was when Griffin beat Jackson and Jackson did not raise hell about it. I called bullshit to the whole crowd at my house and most agreed. Other than that I think there have been several cases of fucked up judging, but Dana always says,"Don't leave it in the hands of the judges."

>Jones<


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

Yea. Danan cant control the judges. Athletic commisions choose em


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 20, 2012)

look at forest vs anderson .... looked fake as fuck. come on the toughest dude in the sport RAN outta the octagon? ..... thats just what happens when you get embarrassed that bad. 

look at chael sonnon , he got paid 35 fucking stacks to beat the piss outta the number one fighter in the world for almost 5 full rounds. 

dana is a genius , the only issue he has is that he gets very personal about these guys and some will end up getting suspended just because they piss him off as to where randy could ask for anything he wants or do anything he wants an dana will look over it.

without dana most of us would not be watchin the shit. true , old school mma fans dont like rules and love to see blood. now dana loves blood too , but without rules , the commisions would not let the ufc in big events , an without big events we are stuck with the old underground shit. (a bunch of guys who couldnt fight but did go in there and fight there hearts out.) pretty much only watchable online or at the video store.

dana turned it into a "sport". and now its on worldwide tv. the fastest growing sport in the world too! 

in 2007 there was a couple hundred thousand fans , by 2010 one of brocks PPV's was the number one event.


and dont think he dont put the fans first with almost all the decisions he makes. my main issue with the ufc is there lack of super fights , but i have thought about it and i guess thats where the "political" shit comes in. how many fans an money will they lose if gsp gets beat up ? how many fans an money will they lose puttin jones in the oct with anderson ?

so of course dana has money on his mind , but all in all i think he has done a beautiful job with the ufc. and it is by far rigged ......yet. (fox has their greedy lil hands on it now , so start lookin for "rigs")


i think rashad is gonna take jones down and try his best to hold him there and he might be able to hold him down , but i believe jones can win this off his back.
IF things go like evans want them to, then he will lose by subbmission in the first or early second, if things go jonny's way he will purposely swell evans face up BEFORE he knocks him out.... so late first , early second.

rashad has no chance standing in front of that dude except that 1% chance he clips him with a right. (wont happen) IF rashad can keep him on the ground , and IF rashad has been workin his ass off then there is a 25% chance for him to win.


like i said before , if they dont bring in hendo , then machida is the 205's only hope for a new champ. if they give machida a rematch and he falls asleep on the job again then john jones will run the 205 belt for many many more moons.
IF anderson and jones win one maybe two more fights each , then to me, dana has no choice but to make them fight. (wont happen)




soil


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 20, 2012)

Jones has Great hybrid skills. And he chooses muay Thai for the devistation.. He's at his Peak.. Shogun in his prime vs Jones now, in his prime... Shoguns wins.


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 20, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Jones has Great hybrid skills. And he chooses muay Thai for the devistation.. He's at his Peak.. Shogun in his prime vs Jones now, in his prime... Shoguns wins.


Not even close. Shogun is in his prime NOW, not 7 years ago. Having a win streak in Pride FIghting doesn't put you in your prime. Shogun is only 30 and is actually a more rounded fighter than he was in 2005. Not only that, he's gotten naturally bigger. JON JONES HOWEVER, is still evolving, only 24, and DEMOLISHED Shogun. A bigger and better Shogun than what we saw in Pride. 
His stint in Pride, while impressive, was still against competitition that is unlike the level of all the top fighting hybrids that dominate the sport now. So yes, I have to disagree 110% with your post.

My counter to your post would be: Shogun in his pride at any age vs. Jones "yet to be" in his prime... Jones wins.


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 20, 2012)

i think a lot of us see the shittyness of the judges and just assume its rigged..... nah them judges suck for real. sometimes i think they are down there next to the octagon starin at mark goddard and the fence. 

then one guy will get hit with a big shot and i think 2 of the three judges will give the round to the one who landed the shot even though he lost every second of that round.
i know a couple years ago they didnt even count leg kicks , but hopefully thats been fixed by now , specially after forrest beat rampage with leg kicks only. Gyroscope; i dont recall any controversy over that fight? guess i will watch it again to see what you guys were seeing.
a guy gets took down an within 2 seconds is right back to his feet with no damage taken and the judges still see the take down as more significant then the man who slipped and fell an used pure skill to get the underhook in an be back on his feet. i see it as even

so judging needs to be done by professionals in the mma world. i bet they make more money then the danm fighters. 



soil


----------



## 840/2 (Apr 20, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> With Jones? Probably a spinning back elbow. LoL


dag, beat me to it!!!


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 20, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> Not even close. Shogun is in his prime NOW, not 7 years ago. Having a win streak in Pride FIghting doesn't put you in your prime. Shogun is only 30 and is actually a more rounded fighter than he was in 2005. Not only that, he's gotten naturally bigger. JON JONES HOWEVER, is still evolving, only 24, and DEMOLISHED Shogun. A bigger and better Shogun than what we saw in Pride.
> His stint in Pride, while impressive, was still against competitition that is unlike the level of all the top fighting hybrids that dominate the sport now. So yes, I have to disagree 110% with your post.
> 
> My counter to your post would be: Shogun in his pride at any age vs. Jones "yet to be" in his prime... Jones wins.


could not agree more. 

shogun is in his prime now and he is one of the best fighters in the world. but jones is hybrid like anderson, and he is still showing weakness , he is not quite to his prime yet, he will rain for a LONG time in that division. shogun is his younger days would have gotten fucked up a lot quicker then he did.

everybody talks about chuck in his prime and rampage, shogun, FEDOR and even royce gracie. (sorry , had to) Not one of them fighters have ever stood a chance against the new generation "hybrids". i do agree that rampage had a lot more in him then he does now , but he never stood a chance. other then shogun , none them would even stand a chance against our 170 champ. matter of fact , our 155 champ would demolish any one of them except shogun. you couldnt dream of putting them guys against the 185 an higher now days.

this sport is still evolving bigtime!



soil


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

Jon Jones weaknesses are a non-factor. except we don't really know about his chin and he got twigs for legs. But i heard greg jackson say, he knows everything he needs to know. And that he is too talented for his own good at times. He doesn't open the book for him because he doesnt want to overtrain him early. si picture jones when he is 27, and he's a young 24? by Nobody at LHW has a real chamce, a punchers chance yes.. but no other. Hendo would be good

And as far as seeing who the champs are. the champs now will be champs for years. And ill say mighty mouse at flyweight. And benson henderson will get beat by edson barboza. then it'll be locked up 4 a while.


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's a couple links for tonight:

http://www.wizguytv.info/2012/03/blog-post_12.html

http://tykestv.eu/channel2.php


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

dammit. i already ordered it!!


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 21, 2012)

Was announced Mir will face JDS in May. More than likely Mir will get KOd in the 1st round but he does have the tools to win the belt. Has JDS ever even been to the ground in the UFC? I know his only loss came by sub but that was before his UFC career. To be honest, I was really looking forward to a Mir/Velasquez fight, such a good match up. Velasquez should get Werdum for that card.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

we will finally get to see JDS ground game. mir will not get knocked tho. he has ok stand up imo. but if he can get jds to the ground, its off with his arm. i like JDS too.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 21, 2012)

UFC 145 on Pay Per View, or free @ http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/120331/1/watch-ufc-145:-jones-vs-evans.html

Starts in 30 minutes 10pm EST / 7pm CST.

Jones vs Evans

Lets Fight!


----------



## blazinkill504 (Apr 21, 2012)

i cant wait for the last 3 fights!! whoop that bitch jones! who's got who?


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 21, 2012)

By the way the prelims are right now, so click the link (http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/120331/1/watch-ufc-145:-jones-vs-evans.html) and you can watch them there right now.  Nice submission by the heavyweight just now!


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I'm the only one rooting for Jones. If jones finishes rashad I feel that he won't ever be stopped. Hendo will be the last hope


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 21, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Was announced Mir will face JDS in May. More than likely Mir will get KOd in the 1st round but he does have the tools to win the belt. Has JDS ever even been to the ground in the UFC? I know his only loss came by sub but that was before his UFC career. To be honest, I was really looking forward to a Mir/Velasquez fight, such a good match up. Velasquez should get Werdum for that card.


Mir should just pull guard on JDS. He can probably submit or sweep him easily.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 22, 2012)

BBbubblegum said:


> Mir should just pull guard on JDS. He can probably submit or sweep him easily.


He had better, he almost got KTFOd by Nog in his last fight and he did get KTFOd by Carwin a while back. IMO he has the best jitz in MMA, maybe Werdum can hang, but I doubt it. Nog wasn't just a black belt, he awarded black belts. Mir does actually have good stand up, but JDS...

I'm sick of Jon Jones already too, that shit tonight hurt my feelings. I never liked Rashad, but still, Jones needs to gain 20 pounds and fight HW. He actually has a huge frame.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 22, 2012)

I wonder what hurts more

Jones left elbow or Evans pride ??..........


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 22, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> He had better, he almost got KTFOd by Nog in his last fight and he did get KTFOd by Carwin a while back. IMO he has the best jitz in MMA, maybe Werdum can hang, but I doubt it. Nog wasn't just a black belt, he awarded black belts. Mir does actually have good stand up, but JDS...
> 
> I'm sick of Jon Jones already too, that shit tonight hurt my feelings. I never liked Rashad, but still, Jones needs to gain 20 pounds and fight HW. He actually has a huge frame.


Jones at LHW is like Anthony "Rumble" Johnson fighting at WW. Nobody can touch Jones at LHW. I am disappoint.....


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 22, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Jones at LHW is like Anthony "Rumble" Johnson fighting at WW. Nobody can touch Jones at LHW. I am disappoint.....


in fairness though he is what 24 years old? he probably grew a shoe size in the last 5 years and just got past a squeaky voice. Rumble is a big sumbitch too he walks around at 220+.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 22, 2012)

I walk around at 225. Solid muscle from years and years of hanging sheetrock. Its too bad Im 39 y.o or else Ide love to train to be a fighter in MMA. Its my favorite sport. My friend works at Team Link in Ludlow Mass with Gabriel Gonzaga and all them dudes. He invited me to come train with them. I dont, cauze Im to old for it to pay off any.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 22, 2012)

Jones completely and utterly dominated evans, every single round. Unanimous victory by a landslide. 

All that arrogance by evans in the ring, built up above his right eye  What a victory for Jones, and hopefully now rashad will shut that flappy arrogant mouth.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

no completely and utterly. But it was a nice fight.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought the fight sucked, Jones Vs Evans, in 25 minutes thats the most swinging they could do?


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 22, 2012)

It was a Unanimous Victory. Evans got what he deserved, complete domination. He landed one big hit and that was it. It never even phased bones. Evans got rocked, and almost ko'd every round. 

Here's some fight statistics : Landed Strikes Jones vs Evans -- Significant Strikes: 105/15 Total Landed Strikes : 116/49 Total Head Shots : 77/18(Mostly elbows, not fist)....THAT IS AN UNCONTESTED BOUT!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

Jones said himself he got "rocked". and he also said it was his hardest fight to date. and that he didn't feel like he performed up to par because he wasn't as sure of his skill. I love Jon Jones, but he couldve made a way better fight if it wasn't for him being hesitant..


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 22, 2012)

I think what he said was a head game in case there is a rematch. Evans being over confident played right into the game plan of jones. What he said, and what was watched is two different things. It was nothing compared to the rocked and rocked again assult that evans took. When evans got rocked he looked it, and it physically rocked him a distance. Jones, if was rocked, certainly did'nt display it. 

I do think he looked sloppy, and I think that was dangerous for him. He could have very well been KO'd by rashad with his sloppiness. Jones has never been taken down, and he's never really be rocked rocked. I await to see how he will react to being lit up for once. He has not been heavily assulted. Most his fights don't make it past the first round. 

I've watched two post fight interviews. I would like to see the one you saw in which he said he got "rocked"...he said he got hit a couple times and felt his power. Hardly being rocked like rashad was, he got rocked three feet to the right from a huge elbow to the head. But of course rashad being rashad, he won't admit to the millions who saw it themselves, that he got *dominated*, *by a sloppy jon* *jones*. If bones was not sloppy it would have been a victory by ko, instead of a unanimous.

Lastly, what does it say when the undisputed champion wins by unanimous decision over one of ufc's best pound for pound light heavy weight. And a pound for pound fighter who has only been beat once, and that was by lyoto. Jones, almost removed lyoto's head from one of the most notorious ko's in ufc history. Oh and he did this in a very "sloppy" manner. What's that say of rashad???? More importantly, whats that say about the champ???? Even on sloppy days he can still dominate the best the ufc has to throw at him. Bar none, that reach advantage has thus far proven to be the richest asset to any fighter in the history of ufc. Nobody has produce any answers to solving the riddle of bones undisputed reach advantages.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

i was worried the whole fight he would run in and get clocked. thast was my only concern.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah the only way I could see rashad beating jones would be in the same fashion he did the ice man. A bomb from no mans land, lands and its all over. I truly believe its within rashads capacity to ko jones. On any given day. But rasah played jones will, and none of those long range bombs ever landed. I think he knew that the only way he was going to beat him was by a massive ko, and in order to do that, he had to risk being ko'd himself. Which he almost was, almost every round. 

I would def love a rematch. Just without all the bs hype.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

I dont wanna see a rematch for a while. Let JJ take out Hendo's old ass and line up some more talent.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 22, 2012)

Hendo reminds me so much of rashad. Hendo does have a better ground game than rashad, but I would pick rashad to ko hendo. Think maybe Silva would be a better competitor. But then again silva is a similar fighter to lyoto and he did'nt have any answers either. I think you got the best idea, wait for more talent to come.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

Hendo has better submissions than rashad, his wrestling ain't even on that level. hendo's only chance will be knockouit.and we just saw jones can take a punch to the chin. And hendo is slower than evans especilly at 41 he has a small chance.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 22, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> He had better, he almost got KTFOd by Nog in his last fight and he did get KTFOd by Carwin a while back. IMO he has the best jitz in MMA, maybe Werdum can hang, but I doubt it. Nog wasn't just a black belt, he awarded black belts. Mir does actually have good stand up, but JDS...
> 
> I'm sick of Jon Jones already too, that shit tonight hurt my feelings. I never liked Rashad, but still, Jones needs to gain 20 pounds and fight HW. He actually has a huge frame.


I mean mir can definetley submit JDS. He submitted nog while rocked, and submitted much bigger guys. JDS isn't big for a heavy weight. Mir's my favorite fighter, but I don't see how he's gonna win. However, I think he has a better chance than against cain.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 22, 2012)

But all hendo has to do is land once. The key to beating jones is to go after him. I thought rashad would do that but he backed up the whole time. Hendo is fearless and will charge right at jon jones. If Jones beats hendo then idk what is left for jon jones.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 22, 2012)

BBbubblegum said:


> But all hendo has to do is land once. The key to beating jones is to go after him. I thought rashad would do that but he backed up the whole time. Hendo is fearless and will charge right at jon jones. If Jones beats hendo then idk what is left for jon jones.


HW is what is left for him. Either that or Big Country will lose 30 pounds and gitrdun.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 22, 2012)

If Jon Jones stays at LHW here are a few ideas I can think of for his future competition.

Chael Sonnen kinda looks like a LHW, as does Anthony Johnson, but I wouldn't want to drain all the other divisions. 

Gustafsson is a dark horse in the LHW division.. Surprisingly, he has KO power and he is actually taller than Jones although his reach is 7 and a half inches shorter. His boxing is extremely crisp and clean and among the best in MMA. His Ground game is under rated, not that it is currently any match for that of Jones. Phil Davis did dominate him there, but he has a couple submission victories and decent takedown defense. He also has a speed advantage over Jones.

I wouldn't count Shogun out either, that would be a big mistake. He is a damn warrior, he could work his way to another title shot. When he lost the title, he said that he was rocked from the very beginning by that flying knee, yet he still put on a fight. He also had a poor strategy, going for that leg lock. Look how well he dealt with Machida's range by accurately chasing him down. Jon Jones' range is actually very similar to Machida's, except that it is natural whereas Machida's is based on technique.

Phil Davis is still getting better constantly as well.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh the sadness when I heard Brock Lesnar went WWE...............


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 23, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Oh the sadness when I heard Brock Lesnar went WWE...............


taking ass whoopings ain't easy. its probably a good business move.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 23, 2012)

business and heALTH move


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 23, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Oh the sadness when I heard Brock Lesnar went WWE...............



Good riddance to the hype.....


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 26, 2012)

BBbubblegum said:


> I think I'm the only one rooting for Jones. If jones finishes rashad I feel that he won't ever be stopped. Hendo will be the last hope


i was rootin for rashad myself , then got to see a whole in johnny's game. i agree , hendo is about the only hope for that division. (in the very near future)
i am not even sure hendo is fightin for the ufc right now ? i know he came back to shoot for the 205 belt , but i aint heard shit since? ........... oh yea an dont count out guffisten or whatever his name is , just like someone else said here, he is very good , and still young.




BBbubblegum said:


> Mir should just pull guard on JDS. He can probably submit or sweep him easily.


i used to like frank , then i seen how girly he was when brock beat him, which was still cool till he decided to devote his whole life to brock then he turned gay ....now he's butt buddies with chael sonnen so hes definitely full of air. 
that being said he is still one of the best HW's to ever fight.

junior is a new breed , along with anderson, aldo , lyoto, jones, ect... junior will decide where this fight is gonna take place and although he probably wants to take franks arm for revenge , he probably wont let it go to the ground. to me this is very similar to the evans/jones fight, junior should be able to easily knock him out in the first but it very well could go the distance with junior dominating all 5. 



MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Jones completely and utterly dominated evans, every single round. Unanimous victory by a landslide.
> 
> All that arrogance by evans in the ring, built up above his right eye  What a victory for Jones, and hopefully now rashad will shut that flappy arrogant mouth.


well my guess is evans will be the last fighter to ever go the distance with jones. and everybody has to admit that if rashad would have attacked an left his skills at home he woulda had a hell of a chance. jones thought he was anderson and was out there leaving himself wide open and showing off but rashad was scared as hell. (for a good reason) 
If he would have just ate a couple of those elbows and went into "no skill mode" jones woulda went to sleep. I am not sayin he _should_ have fought that way , im just sayin that if he would have , he woulda won.



researchkitty said:


> I thought the fight sucked, Jones Vs Evans, in 25 minutes thats the most swinging they could do?


i feel the same kitty. jones, much like silva , should have utilized his skill vs showing it off and evans should have came out swingin in the first round.
not mad at the fighters , just a shitty fight. if i wanted to watch somebody get scratched up for 5 rounds i would have waited for the next gsp fight 





soil


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 26, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> i was rootin for rashad myself , then got to see a whole in johnny's game. I agree , hendo is about the only hope for that division. (in the very near future)
> i am not even sure hendo is fightin for the ufc right now ? I know he came back to shoot for the 205 belt , but i aint heard shit since? ........... Oh yea an dont count out guffisten or whatever his name is , just like someone else said here, he is very good , and still young.
> 
> 
> ...


***like***


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Good riddance to the hype.....


Health. Without his surgery, Lesnar would still be a huge force to reckon with. 105-5 isnt a bad wrestling record before even getting to the UFC!


----------



## BigJon (Apr 27, 2012)

http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/1085034/Diaz_lawsuit.pdf

Nick Diaz is going to be the MMA version of Mark Emery and Angel Raich!

This case is huge and will be monumental for the future of employment and medical marijuana laws. Let's all send Nick Diaz our best wishes as he attempts to sue the Nevada Athletic Commission!


----------



## cockbag123 (Apr 27, 2012)

brock lesnar is/was a terrible fighter. he only got the hw belt because of his name and dana realising the potential star power of lesnar. he got an immediate rematch with mir for no good reason, he lsot fair and square. glad hes gone, felt he was making a mockery of the sport, there were guys at HW with much better records and longer streaks that were passed over for title contention for that oaf. BUT i made a shitload of money when he fought cain haha knew he was gonna smash brock.


----------



## BigJon (Apr 27, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> brock lesnar is/was a terrible fighter. he only got the hw belt because of his name and dana realising the potential star power of lesnar. he got an immediate rematch with mir for no good reason, he lsot fair and square. glad hes gone, felt he was making a mockery of the sport, there were guys at HW with much better records and longer streaks that were passed over for title contention for that oaf. BUT i made a shitload of money when he fought cain haha knew he was gonna smash brock.


I'm not a Lesnar fan by any means but fact is he won the belt by beating the champion. He got the shot for beating the #1 contender. Same guy who is fighting for the belt this coming month. Brock Lesnar is legit, albeit one dimensional, but legit. He was a 285 pound Matt Hughes. I knew Cain was a bad match up but I also I thought a big strong wrestler of Carwin's calibur would put a clinic on Lesnar. That didn't quite happen. In the Carwin fight, dude showed the heart of a champion. 

And I masturbated to his wife when I was 14, so I have respect for the guy.


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 27, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> brock lesnar is/was a terrible fighter. he only got the hw belt because of his name and dana realising the potential star power of lesnar. he got an immediate rematch with mir for no good reason, he lsot fair and square. glad hes gone, felt he was making a mockery of the sport, there were guys at HW with much better records and longer streaks that were passed over for title contention for that oaf. BUT i made a shitload of money when he fought cain haha knew he was gonna smash brock.


He got the rematch for good reason, he beat Mir to a bloody pulp. Literally. 
I can't stand Brock Lesnar, seriously can't stand that guy, but he really beat the shit out of Frank Mir.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 28, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> brock lesnar is/was a terrible fighter. he only got the hw belt because of his name and dana realising the potential star power of lesnar. he got an immediate rematch with mir for no good reason, he lsot fair and square. glad hes gone, felt he was making a mockery of the sport, there were guys at HW with much better records and longer streaks that were passed over for title contention for that oaf. BUT i made a shitload of money when he fought cain haha knew he was gonna smash brock.



I totally agree with you. It was all about hype and bullshit. He did not deserve to be in there and I am happy that he is gone.....


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 28, 2012)

i dont think the hype an bullshit was that bad. us true mma fans knew what the dude was about. my ONLY issue with brock an the ufc is how quick he got his title shot. But i think a lot of that had to do with a very small HW division. we are short a bunch of HW's still.

Brock is legit , he can fight a little , but he needs a LOT of work and his body cant handle it. i will give him the tiny bit of props he deserves though.

anybody hear who cain is gonna fight yet ? i will officially quit if they bring in kongo for this one. they should bring fedor in for a one fight deal. on second thought that wouldnt be much different then using kongo.




soil


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 28, 2012)

Brock is done. He's WWE now, and still a fucking prick. Kongo is fighting Big Nog next.

I'm now focused on Jones and Dan Henderson. And Hendo is gonna stalk Jones and take it to him like Lyoto did, I just hope he doesn't get choked standing up.


----------



## freeshit (Apr 28, 2012)

Hendo is going to get smashed. Jones is the truth right now


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 28, 2012)

That's just it, I don't think he'll get "smashed." I am not saying he will win, just saying he won't get smashed like everyone else believes.


----------



## cockbag123 (Apr 28, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> i dont think the hype an bullshit was that bad. us true mma fans knew what the dude was about. my ONLY issue with brock an the ufc is how quick he got his title shot. But i think a lot of that had to do with a very small HW division. we are short a bunch of HW's still.
> 
> Brock is legit , he can fight a little , but he needs a LOT of work and his body cant handle it. i will give him the tiny bit of props he deserves though.
> 
> ...


what makes you a "true" mma fan? the fact that you think brock was "legit" makes you being a "true" fan bs. i would say cain is gonna be fighting werdum. but who knows, kongo is a cheating ball kicking fucking boring wanker and i was so happy when barry knocked him silly and so sad when he pulled the win out of his ass.


----------



## cockbag123 (Apr 28, 2012)

BigJon said:


> I'm not a Lesnar fan by any means but fact is he won the belt by beating the champion. He got the shot for beating the #1 contender. Same guy who is fighting for the belt this coming month. Brock Lesnar is legit, albeit one dimensional, but legit. He was a 285 pound Matt Hughes. I knew Cain was a bad match up but I also I thought a big strong wrestler of Carwin's calibur would put a clinic on Lesnar. That didn't quite happen. In the Carwin fight, dude showed the heart of a champion.
> 
> And I masturbated to his wife when I was 14, so I have respect for the guy.


thats an insult to matt hughes, and i dont even like matt hughes. (hes a jock bully bible bashing cunt)

hughes is 10x the wrestler and fighter brock is. and older to boot. brock made money. hes smart. so is dana, they both win, the fans lose by having to see a mockery made of the sport they love. it was like the freakshow fights they had in pride but atleast pride called a spade a spade. the ufc fed us all bs. carwin gassed out, i could have submitted him in the state he was in, brock got saved by the bell. if i met dana white tommorow and asked him to fight a top5 guy with 2 or 3 amatuer fights under my belt what do you think his answer would be?


----------



## cockbag123 (Apr 28, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I totally agree with you. It was all about hype and bullshit. He did not deserve to be in there and I am happy that he is gone.....


nice to see an mma fan with a brain!


----------



## freeshit (Apr 28, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> That's just it, I don't think he'll get "smashed." I am not saying he will win, just saying he won't get smashed like everyone else believes.


Hendo is tough as nails, but I think Jones will smash him. I wish Anderson and Jones could fight that would be nice


----------



## cockbag123 (Apr 28, 2012)

hendo has a punchers chance, but hes surprised me on many occasons, he cant be overlooked... if he doesnt get stuck on the outside he will win, hes a better greco guy than jones and much more strong and compact. will be interesting for sure. the rashad fight was a big letdown, he choked.


----------



## Blaze Master (Apr 29, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> i dont think the hype an bullshit was that bad. us true mma fans knew what the dude was about. my ONLY issue with brock an the ufc is how quick he got his title shot. But i think a lot of that had to do with a very small HW division. we are short a bunch of HW's still.
> 
> Brock is legit , he can fight a little , but he needs a LOT of work and his body cant handle it. i will give him the tiny bit of props he deserves though.
> 
> ...


i hear cain is fighting "big foot" silva, i don't think silva has a chance.


----------



## freeshit (Apr 29, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> hendo has a punchers chance, but hes surprised me on many occasons, he cant be overlooked... if he doesnt get stuck on the outside he will win, hes a better greco guy than jones and much more strong and compact. will be interesting for sure. the rashad fight was a big letdown, he choked.


I wanted jones to smash Rashad. Jones fought the fight correctly. Wasn't as explosive as I would have liked. I still am afraid that Hendo will be outside taking those damn elbows.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh shit, I didn't even know about this old fight.

[video=youtube;zZOxUIFsFCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;v=zZOxUIFsFCs[/video]


----------



## freeshit (Apr 29, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh shit, I didn't even know about this old fight.
> 
> [video=youtube;zZOxUIFsFCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;v=zZOxUIFsFCs[/video]



Kimbo never fought Anderson Silva. Two totally different weight classes.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 29, 2012)

freeshit said:


> Kimbo never fought Anderson Silva. Two totally different weight classes.


Exactly what I said till I saw this video man.


----------



## freeshit (Apr 29, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Exactly what I said till I saw this video man.



Silva is taller and darker. Someone just mislabeled the video


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 29, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh shit, I didn't even know about this old fight.
> 
> [video=youtube;zZOxUIFsFCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;v=zZOxUIFsFCs[/video]


 You son of a bitch. That's number 5 since 2009. I am starting to feel real gullible here.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 29, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> You son of a bitch. That's number 5 since 2009. I am starting to feel real gullible here.


Nah man, Kimbo really is a bad ass.


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 29, 2012)

On another note, I am watching Clay Aiken yell at a supermodel.........

HECTOR LOMBARD vs BRIAN STANN. Not a bad entry fight for Lombard. If his drug tests come back ok, he will be fighting Anderson for the title in the next 2 years. That is, if Sonnen doesn't fuck shit up.


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 29, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Nah man, Kimbo really is a bad ass.


LMWAO!!!!.......sigh


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 29, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh shit, I didn't even know about this old fight.
> 
> [video=youtube;zZOxUIFsFCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;v=zZOxUIFsFCs[/video]


I'm just glad he is back in the UFC.


----------



## cockbag123 (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL "someone mislabelled the video" you think? rick rolled bitch.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 29, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> LOL "someone mislabelled the video" you think? rick rolled bitch.


thanks for killing it..


----------



## freeshit (Apr 29, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> LOL "someone mislabelled the video" you think? rick rolled bitch.




Yeah duh! I thought the guy was serious.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 29, 2012)

freeshit said:


> Yeah duh! I thought the guy was serious.


it was fun while it lasted lol.


----------



## freeshit (Apr 29, 2012)

lol you wrong man, just wrong, lol


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 29, 2012)

freeshit said:


> lol you wrong man, just wrong, lol


Did you see that Kimbo is back in the UFC though?

[video=youtube;zZOxUIFsFCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zZOxUIFsFCs[/video]


----------



## mcrandle (Apr 29, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Did you see that Kimbo is back in the UFC though?
> 
> [video=youtube;zZOxUIFsFCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zZOxUIFsFCs[/video]


Seriously, he only knocked out Silva because the Ref snapped his fingers really loud when he was up against the fence. If ol boy hadn't looked, shit wouldn't have gone down like that. I call rematch.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 29, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh shit, I didn't even know about this old fight.
> 
> [video=youtube;zZOxUIFsFCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;v=zZOxUIFsFCs[/video]


Can't believe I fell for that. SONOFABITCH


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 29, 2012)

I should get rep from everyone that fell for it. Just sayin.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 30, 2012)

And I thought Uncle Buck was the only fucker to do stupid shit like that on here, lol.

Anyway I like your avatar....


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 30, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> And I thought Uncle Buck was the only fucker to do stupid shit like that on here, lol.
> 
> Anyway I like your avatar....


I actually like that song. So when I get rick rolled, I'm just like, 'jokes on you.'


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 30, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> I actually like that song. So when I get rick rolled, I'm just like, 'jokes on you.'



Surely you are joking ?

You could see the legs of the fighter in the one you posted were not Silvas. Had me leary before the cat was let out of the bag.


----------



## wyteboi (May 2, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> what makes you a "true" mma fan? the fact that you think brock was "legit" makes you being a "true" fan bs. i would say cain is gonna be fighting werdum. but who knows, kongo is a cheating ball kicking fucking boring wanker and i was so happy when barry knocked him silly and so sad when he pulled the win out of his ass.


what makes me a true mma fan is the fact i respect the sport and the fighters. i pay attention to whats going on in mma. i am tried an tested bro.

so just because i admit fuckin brock can fight a little , i am not a fan? if you dont recall frank is due for ANOTHER title shot because of his skills. So you HAVE to be legit to beat someone of that caliber more then once. 

yea so he is a giant wwf fag. i agree with that BUT, he can still fight a little whether its from size or skill. i dont like brock for the fact that him and dana just automatically decided he needed a title shot with a couple fights under his belt. YES that was kinda wrong of dana , but at the same time not only was he short a bunch of HW's , he made a good business decision and the very next year brock sold the biggest ppv of the year. (beating boxing!)

i bet any kind of money that dana would have made him work a lil harder (not much) if there were more HW's to fight. we are still short hw's ...bigtime. 

Kongo , cant fight, we all know that. yet he is STILL on the co main event twice a fuckin year! IF he was in ANY other weight class he would have been fired 10 losses ago. (look at his build... future fans like to see big dudes)

its not the true mma fans dana wants , its the wwe's whole fan base he is after, its boxings whole fan base he is after , he has already done a great job turning the sport into what it is now , so lets just keep letting the wwe fans foot the bill for us to watch it on the net free. 


im sure you didnt know this , but just a couple of years ago (and still today) you couldnt get an athletic commission to approve a ufc event. not in the U.S. or Canada. the old guys on the commission just dont accept fighting as a sport. its dana with all his rules that has convinced these guys to approve the fights. so no matter the reason he had for putting brock in there with the big boys , it worked. 

its not like he stole the danm belt, he took it and defended it and if he stayed training an shit then one of these days he could have been a good fighter. 



soil


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> what makes me a true mma fan is the fact i respect the sport and the fighters. i pay attention to whats going on in mma. i am tried an tested bro.
> 
> so just because i admit fuckin brock can fight a little , i am not a fan? if you dont recall frank is due for ANOTHER title shot because of his skills. So you HAVE to be legit to beat someone of that caliber more then once.
> 
> ...


real shit
......


----------



## cockbag123 (May 3, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> what makes me a true mma fan is the fact i respect the sport and the fighters. i pay attention to whats going on in mma. i am tried an tested bro.
> 
> so just because i admit fuckin brock can fight a little , i am not a fan? if you dont recall frank is due for ANOTHER title shot because of his skills. So you HAVE to be legit to beat someone of that caliber more then once.
> 
> ...


in fact i did know that. everyone knows that. mccain called it "human cockfighting" if i recall correctly. dana is trying to get the bill passed in new york yada yada. i said it was good business by dana i just felt that it cheapened the sport somewhat by fast tracking him. also brock is huge and mir has off days. (he has a title shot now because nogueira is a tard and tried to submit him for no good reason instead of pounding his face in)


----------



## wyteboi (May 3, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> i said it was good business by dana i just felt that it cheapened the sport somewhat by fast tracking him. also brock is huge and mir has off days. (he has a title shot now because nogueira is a tard and tried to submit him for no good reason instead of pounding his face in)


i agree , it wasnt cool for the fans at all, and yes we got somewhat cheated , but with as low as we are in the HW division , it worked.... i guess.

mir does have off days , that and he cant really handle a wrestler. He still learns and improves though and i respect the shit outta that, but i just dont care for frank. he can beat anyone on any givin day , but the day he runs into junior is not gonna be one of those days! junior is gonna smash him at his own game. if frank can get it to the ground he will get beat up there too. NOG(not even gonna attempt to spell it) jitz is under rated. nogs black belts roll with the best in the business. (not quite damian mia status, but good enough for silva to still win after getting smashed on for 4 1/2 rounds)

Big nog has super off days , sometimes i wanna see him retire. that being said he is one of my favorites.



soil


----------



## cockbag123 (May 3, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> i agree , it wasnt cool for the fans at all, and yes we got somewhat cheated , but with as low as we are in the HW division , it worked.... i guess.
> 
> mir does have off days , that and he cant really handle a wrestler. He still learns and improves though and i respect the shit outta that, but i just dont care for frank. he can beat anyone on any givin day , but the day he runs into junior is not gonna be one of those days! junior is gonna smash him at his own game. if frank can get it to the ground he will get beat up there too. NOG(not even gonna attempt to spell it) jitz is under rated. nogs black belts roll with the best in the business. (not quite damian mia status, but good enough for silva to still win after getting smashed on for 4 1/2 rounds)
> 
> ...


cant fault any of this. i agree about nog's jitz they are akin to the gracies in my book expert jiu jitsu practitioners, remember pride? nog would freakin pull fights out of his ass from nowhere using his BJJ


----------



## cockbag123 (May 3, 2012)

i respect frank, but i dont like him and think hes always gonna be a mid-level / gatekeeper type of fighter, he has no chance vs cigano.


----------



## wyteboi (May 3, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> i respect frank, but i dont like him and think hes always gonna be a mid-level / gatekeeper type of fighter, he has no chance vs cigano.


agree 100%


soil


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

If you think mir has NO chance against my guy 'cigano' You are mistaken. Because if mir can get JDS down we will see what JDS ground game is like. Mir is a premier Grapple and submission artist at HW. he could easily snap cigano shit. But i ride wit JDS,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> i respect frank, but i dont like him and think hes always gonna be a mid-level / gatekeeper type of fighter, he has no chance vs cigano.


He is a champ. or has been, thats not mid-level.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> He is a champ. or has been, thats not mid-level.


in todays game he is mid level. his last 4 wins were kongo (shit) nelson (love the guy but come on) cro cop (LHK FOREVER, but hes over the hill) and nog (who should have won). hes getting a title shot for those wins? hes gonna get smashed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> in todays game he is mid level. his last 4 wins were kongo (shit) nelson (love the guy but come on) cro cop (LHK FOREVER, but hes over the hill) and nog (who should have won). hes getting a title shot for those wins? hes gonna get smashed.


agree'd............


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

So if Mir cannot beat JDS. Who will beat any of the champs standing at the moment?? The opnly one i see is Edson Barboza beating benson Henderson whenever he gets a shot. other than that, its locked up for a while, right?


----------



## cockbag123 (May 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So if Mir cannot beat JDS. Who will beat any of the champs standing at the moment?? The opnly one i see is Edson Barboza beating benson Henderson whenever he gets a shot. other than that, its locked up for a while, right?


believe it or not i think cain mgiht be the only person fast enough at HW to take back the title from jds.


----------



## wyteboi (May 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So if Mir cannot beat JDS. Who will beat any of the champs standing at the moment?? The opnly one i see is Edson Barboza beating benson Henderson whenever he gets a shot. other than that, its locked up for a while, right?


yup , locked tight in my opinion.

junior - cain has a chance , but this belt is locked in place

jones- as always the LHW division is tough, but hes locked for a long time. ( a small part of me sees hendo wearing that belt once though)

anderson- he will retire before he gets beat.

conduit/gsp- this belt is up for grabs and benson should step up to take it. (locked for another year or so)

henderson- this man is HUGE. hes a bitch for cuttin too much weight. his belt is locked

aldo - standard black house fighter. locked

i cant lie , i never seen most of these smaller guys fight. i didnt really pay much attention to the WEC. my bad. 


soil


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

It's cool. Lots of fans never got into lighter weight classes. But i like the little scrappy fighters. You should check out edson barboza. I give him two more fights until a title shot. kid is like a bigger Jose aldo.


----------



## researchkitty (May 5, 2012)

Diaz killed it!


----------



## researchkitty (May 5, 2012)

For those that missed it:

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7245759/UFC.On.Fox.3.Preliminary.Fights.WEBRip.x264-HLP

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7245752/UFC_on_Fox_3_HDTV_2012-05-05_720p_H264_AVCHD-SC-SDH


----------



## cockbag123 (May 6, 2012)

can he beat bendo or frankie though? kinda knew hed win this one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 6, 2012)

Bendo ain't "elite" impo. i don't see him sitting up top long. Props to diaz, i knew it too. Also props to my boy Jonh Dodson. Love that kid.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 6, 2012)

dunno man, bendo is huge for the weight class and hes no scrub either  i thought he beat edgar fair and square.. frankie gets a rematch kuz of all the rematches he gave out, only reason


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 6, 2012)

edgar will get a rematch, but he isn't "elite" either, i'm telling you, and you can mark my words. Edson barboza will "jon Jones" the LW division.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 7, 2012)

i dont like edgar for some reason, i think hes a nice guy, decent fighter and hes got a tonne of heart... but i just dont like him, find him boring for some reason. plus, maynard won the first fight.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 7, 2012)

Edgar beat BJ Penn twice in a row. That's got to count for something ! It does in my book anyway. I hope he wins the rematch.


----------



## researchkitty (May 8, 2012)

Tuesday, May 15ths UFC on FuelTV's fight card looks very boring...........................

Korean Zombie vs Poirier. I cant wait to watch the main event 140 pounders...........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 8, 2012)

u have a problem with the lighter weight classes? i think they are way more entertaining and better fighter thtan the 
HW at least.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 8, 2012)

u have a problem with the lighter weight classes? i think they are way more entertaining and better fighter thtan the 
HW at least. just checced the card. Not so bad, for free.


----------



## researchkitty (May 8, 2012)

All the fights are free, so..............  vipbox.tv firstrowsports.eu

The little light weight guys nobody knows shouldnt be the main card. It should be an event thats more fun to watch than the preliminaries, which is where the two fighters should be kickin it around still.........


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u have a problem with the lighter weight classes? i think they are way more entertaining and better fighter thtan the
> HW at least.



Are you kidding ? More entertaining ?..puuuleaze....

I remember when they added the lightweight class. What a sad day that was ! Now Bantam weights. Give me a break. May as well watch boxing. Not that there is anything wrong with boxing, but this was supposed to be MMA.......


----------



## cockbag123 (May 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Are you kidding ? More entertaining ?..puuuleaze....
> 
> I remember when they added the lightweight class. What a sad day that was ! Now Bantam weights. Give me a break. May as well watch boxing. Not that there is anything wrong with boxing, but this was supposed to be MMA.......


so according to you as the participants get lighter.. the sport becomes a different sport? lol


----------



## cockbag123 (May 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Edgar beat BJ Penn twice in a row. That's got to count for something ! It does in my book anyway. I hope he wins the rematch.


bj penn was one of the first ufc "stars" the ufc had to create stars to get PPV buys, aka hyping. hes the most over hyped fighter ever. hes a good fighter dont get me wrong but he was never THAT good and still isnt. + he bitches about every loss he has.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 10, 2012)

as someone who used to compete in the lighter weight classes, i enjoy the light weights and bantams. at least they aren't putting girl fights on the card.

maybe them little guys move too fast for some of yall to enjoy  but jose aldo is main card worthy any day, once they can find a real challenger for him.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 10, 2012)

You are not Educated on MMA Obviously. Why would you say the lighter weight classes are like boxing. When its the HW class that cant throw kicks and do athletic shit. Hell the champ now is a PURE boxer. Ill admit it is fun watching big guys rumble but they get tired fast n gas out. The little guys are way more entertaining to me. They are more fun to watch because the action is usually high flying non-stop.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 10, 2012)

pettis showtime kick ftw


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

Seems like the lighter weight guys usually go to decision. They don't have the power to knock someone out or submit them, but they get lucky sometimes, lol.....


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> bj penn was one of the first ufc "stars" the ufc had to create stars to get PPV buys, aka hyping. hes the most over hyped fighter ever. hes a good fighter dont get me wrong but he was never THAT good and still isnt. + he bitches about every loss he has.


I agree with you about Penn, but I still have to give Edgar credit where it is due.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You are not Educated on MMA Obviously. .



Yeah obviously I have not been to school to watch PPV fights. I have only been watching UFC since 93 and sorely miss pride. I know good a knockout when I see them and they usually are NOT in the lightweight dancers class.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Yeah obviously I have not been to school to watch PPV fights. I have only been watching UFC since 93 and sorely miss pride. I know good a knockout when I see them and they usually are NOT in the lightweight dancers class.


your mistake is equating knockouts and mma. 
dont get me wrong. knockouts for the win, financially and for the fans. 
but mma is more than fat dudes punching each other until tired, then dirty boxing until the fight is over, or knocking each other out in the process.
sounds like what you want UFC to be is street fighting, kimbo slice ect ect.
ive been watching this sport evolve for 20 years. and i have to say im glad they stepped up the rules. no more nut shots and hair pulling. or kicks to the head on the ground. makes sense to me.

pride and other fight leagues still exist. they are just overshadowed by UFC which, now with Fox, is going way mainstream.


pnwd
[video=youtube;qPGx1vMYdLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPGx1vMYdLA[/video]


----------



## Akira Chan (May 10, 2012)

Pshhh. UFC is only down b/c Silva is a sexy stud you bitches.


----------



## DelSlow (May 10, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> bj penn was one of the first ufc "stars" the ufc had to create stars to get PPV buys, aka hyping. hes the most over hyped fighter ever. hes a good fighter dont get me wrong but he was never THAT good and still isnt. + he bitches about every loss he has.


Funny how he is the only other fighter besides Randy Coture to hold titles in two different divisions


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> your mistake is equating knockouts and mma.
> dont get me wrong. knockouts for the win, financially and for the fans.
> but mma is more than fat dudes punching each other until tired, then dirty boxing until the fight is over, or knocking each other out in the process.
> sounds like what you want UFC to be is street fighting, kimbo slice ect ect.
> ...



My preference- your mistake, lol.
I know a lot of people who would rather see it the way it was years ago with no weight classes. And I would not call welter, middle, and light heavy weight dudes fat...
There were plenty of weight classes before light weight and below. I wish they had left the WEC alone for those who want to see little guys run around for 15 minutes.
Rules suck especially in UFC. There is no pride because UFC bought it so they could kill it. There is Dream, but it just doesn't seem the same. Head kicks on the ground-HELL YEAH ! I want the yellow cards ! Bring back the yellow cards damn it !!!


----------



## wyteboi (May 11, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> so according to you as the participants get lighter.. the sport becomes a different sport? lol


yea that dont make a lot of sense.



Gyroscope said:


> My preference- your mistake, lol.
> I know a lot of people who would rather see it the way it was years ago with no weight classes. And I would not call welter, middle, and light heavy weight dudes fat...
> There were plenty of weight classes before light weight and below. I wish they had left the WEC alone for those who want to see little guys run around for 15 minutes.
> Rules suck especially in UFC. There is no pride because UFC bought it so they could kill it. There is Dream, but it just doesn't seem the same. Head kicks on the ground-HELL YEAH ! I want the yellow cards ! Bring back the yellow cards damn it !!!


the older ufc was less entertaining then it is now! have you seen ufc 1, 2, 3, ect.. ? that shit was garbage. none of them dudes could fight, they were all one dimensional fighters. royce gracie vs ken shamrock is the PERFECT example. ken held him down for like 22 minutes before they stopped the fight due to boringness. 
ever really watch tank ? he never won against a decent fighter. 

i know pride was brutal , but the matchups were much "better". they almost always put two of the same style in the ring so the fight would never be boring. to me thats a "fight" .... mma is a sport and a fight. fighters are evolving SO much that you will get to see those knockouts again soon. A couple of these trainers are gonna eventually realize their fighter simply cannot win with skill so they will tell them to go in there like tank an just let loose , and then when they see that style of fighting still works then they will incorporate it into their game plan.

Most fighters in the game right now have all seen what anderson will do to you if you come in swingin for the fences so they have ALL become a lot more defensive instead of offensive. i believe once the new style fighters start getting more comfortable then the offense will come back out. people like rampage, big nog, an crocop have suffered because of this. 
Everybody knows what rampage is shooting for so when he starts playin that defensive bullshit he gets his ass kicked. i believe rashad or jackson could have beat jones by just leaving their skills at home and just throwin punches , but at the same time lyoto fell asleep on the job tryin to do that. ? 

i love the lightweight cats , they are all fast and very skilled. if you really watch , they just bob there head so fast that none of the punches coming from the other guy really connects with the jaw good enough to get a knockout. i know if they would stand still for me , my lightweight ass will knock any one of them dudes out with one good one  (cept for big roy of course , that fuck cant be knocked out with one punch) now they cant be fightin back though cause i value my life.




soil


----------



## wyteboi (May 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell the champ now is a PURE boxer.


junior is no where NEAR a pure boxer. he can box but he is a rare breed. you may get to see that if frank is man enough to get him to the ground.


soil


----------



## researchkitty (May 11, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> the older ufc was less entertaining then it is now! have you seen ufc 1, 2, 3, ect.. ? that shit was garbage. none of them dudes could fight, they were all one dimensional fighters. royce gracie vs ken shamrock is the PERFECT example. ken held him down for like 22 minutes before they stopped the fight due to boringness.
> ever really watch tank ? he never won against a decent fighter.



I'm with you there! I started watching UFC around UFC090-ish. The cage at first scared me, I thought it was too brutal by association. Oops! I didnt know the cage was to keep the fighters from falling out instead of intimidation. So, I downloaded old UFCs from thepiratebay and low and behold, UFC #1 was on there.

They couldnt fight for SHIT! I was shocked. The sport has evolved exponentially.


----------



## wyteboi (May 11, 2012)

i am still a fairly new fan myself , i started around ufc 40 or 50 .... im thinkin hughes and chuck and maybe tim silvia were champs at the time. i picked um all up from the same place and am currently on 139 cause i got the slowest speed in the world. now i gotta get ufc on versus 1, 2, 3, ect.. ufc on fuel 123, ufc on fox 123 , ufc on fx 123 ect... my 768 k internet fuckin hates me. 

be back , small fire to attend to...... no big deal.........


----------



## wyteboi (May 11, 2012)

just the modem ...... happens a lot. 



soil


----------



## kelly4 (May 11, 2012)

Ya, but you gotta admit, there were some fights in the earlier days of UFC that were pretty high octane, gruesome fights. Remember the days when you could headbutt, strike in the balls, and stomp on a half conscience opponents face........repeatedly? LOL!

All in all, it's much more entertaining now than back then. But, at first they were tournament style, so not only did you have to win, but you had to get back in the ring soon. Another cool thing at first was the ability to watch very differently trained fighters go against each other. Street fighters vs. wrestlers, ju jitsu vs. shoot fighter, etc... It was cool in tournaments, because you got to see a lot of different styles match up. But the Gracies dominated and watching it turned boring as hell.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 11, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Funny how he is the only other fighter besides Randy Coture to hold titles in two different divisions


yeh back when it was easy. look at dan henderson, theres a real champ


----------



## researchkitty (May 11, 2012)

"It aint UFC", but its on at 8pm EST (16 minutes from now) -- Bellator #68. I usually enjoy half of the fights on Bellator.

http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/122132/1/watch-bellator-fighting-championships-68.html


----------



## cockbag123 (May 11, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> "It aint UFC", but its on at 8pm EST (16 minutes from now) -- Bellator #68. I usually enjoy half of the fights on Bellator.
> 
> http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/122132/1/watch-bellator-fighting-championships-68.html


n1 man ty bellator is good sometimes


----------



## researchkitty (May 11, 2012)

For some reason firstrowsports hasnt started the Bellator stream.

http://www.vipbox.tv/watch/51828/1/bellator-fighting-championships-68-live-stream-online.html

There ya go instead!


----------



## Gyroscope (May 11, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I'm with you there! I started watching UFC around UFC090-ish. The cage at first scared me, I thought it was too brutal by association. Oops! I didnt know the cage was to keep the fighters from falling out instead of intimidation. So, I downloaded old UFCs from thepiratebay and low and behold, UFC #1 was on there.
> 
> They couldnt fight for SHIT! I was shocked. The sport has evolved exponentially.


Yes it has evolved a lot. A good one to download is #44 where Couture spanks Titos ass. Literally.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 11, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Ya, but you gotta admit, there were some fights in the earlier days of UFC that were pretty high octane, gruesome fights. Remember the days when you could headbutt, strike in the balls, and stomp on a half conscience opponents face........repeatedly? LOL!
> 
> All in all, it's much more entertaining now than back then. But, at first they were tournament style, so not only did you have to win, but you had to get back in the ring soon. Another cool thing at first was the ability to watch very differently trained fighters go against each other. Street fighters vs. wrestlers, ju jitsu vs. shoot fighter, etc... It was cool in tournaments, because you got to see a lot of different styles match up. But the Gracies dominated and watching it turned boring as hell.



That's what I'm talkin' about !!

One of the early ones, like # 3 or 4 there was this one fight where I bet on this huge black guy that was up against this much smaller white dude. When the bell rang that white guy karated the crap out of the slower huge guy. He beat him down and broke his hands beatin' the back of his head. Did they even have gloves back then ? I can't remember because I was half drunk. I lost that bet, but what a fight !! Needless to say the white guy could not continue in the tournament that night....


----------



## Gyroscope (May 11, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> yeh back when it was easy. look at dan henderson, theres a real champ



I remember when he knocked out Silva for the belt. I had just said,"Henderson looks like he's getting tired". Then BAM.
Then I said,"Or maybe not."
LOL


----------



## wyteboi (May 12, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about !!
> 
> One of the early ones, like # 3 or 4 there was this one fight where I bet on this huge black guy that was up against this much smaller white dude. When the bell rang that white guy karated the crap out of the slower huge guy. He beat him down and broke his hands beatin' the back of his head. Did they even have gloves back then ? I can't remember because I was half drunk. I lost that bet, but what a fight !! Needless to say the white guy could not continue in the tournament that night....


i know exactly which fight your talkin about , and i cant remember the names either. it was a giant black cat (over 300ish) and a 185 ish white dude with a pure karate style. either fighter lasted very long in the ufc , but that was great. 

kelly4, i loved the tournament fights , but it was only good when no one got injured and they could get back in for round two, ect... 
i have been wondering what a tournament would be like now that they got rules ? i bet it would be better then ever because most guys would make it to their next fight.

just to clear it up , BJ is one of the best fighters on the planet. i agree he is not with the new "elite group" but , he was one of the first fighters to have a FULL mma game, AND use it. when bj applies himself he can hang with most fighters. BJ is not a "tank/royce" legend , he is a true mma legend. he has fought the best battles in the game. 
if bj had no money/fame an had to fight to feed his family, i could see him happily steppin in the octagon with about any fighter in the ufc and doin a decent job , win or lose. 



soil


----------



## wyteboi (May 12, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I remember when he knocked out Silva for the belt. I had just said,"Henderson looks like he's getting tired". Then BAM.
> Then I said,"Or maybe not."
> LOL


great fight!

hendo was/is an will be the man for a while. he has a slight chance against jones too. if any ol school fighter can beat the newer elites it will be henderson. 


soil


----------



## kelly4 (May 12, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> Yeah...injuries definately were the worst part of tourneys.
> 
> A tourney nowadays would be fun to watch.
> Part of the thrill of the early tournaments though, was watching little guys like Royce get in the ring with "big monsters". LOL! Being like most, I'd never heard of Brazilian Jiu Jitzu. I don't think most of those "monsters" had heard about it either, until Royce disclocated their shoulders or elbows .LOL!


----------



## Gyroscope (May 12, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Yeah...injuries definately were the worst part of tourneys.
> 
> A tourney nowadays would be fun to watch.
> Part of the thrill of the early tournaments though, was watching little guys like Royce get in the ring with "big monsters". LOL! Being like most, I'd never heard of Brazilian Jiu Jitzu. I don't think most of those "monsters" had heard about it either, until Royce disclocated their shoulders or elbows .LOL!


Back then they weren't ready with as many camera angles either. I remember seeing Royce on his back getting beat up and the next thing you know the big guy on top is tapping. We'd be saying wtf just happened ??


----------



## Gyroscope (May 12, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> "It aint UFC", but its on at 8pm EST (16 minutes from now) -- Bellator #68. I usually enjoy half of the fights on Bellator.
> 
> http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/122132/1/watch-bellator-fighting-championships-68.html


Did you watch last week # 67 ?
Ford vs Santos was a good one !
Santos had Ford messed up in the first, but man what a comeback in the second...

Also that Chandler vs Gono was a kick ass fight. I normally don't like the lightweights, but that Chandler comes to fight and is a finisher for sure !! 1st round knockout for a lightweight- hell yeah !!!

I called the Saunders/Baker fight wrong. I thought Saunders would win for sure...You never know.


----------



## researchkitty (May 12, 2012)

Yup, I've watched Bellator since mid 50's. Some good fights, some boring. OK mix. Its good for when UFC isnt around.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 12, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Its good for when UFC isnt around.



Or even when it is !


----------



## kelly4 (May 12, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Back then they weren't ready with as many camera angles either. I remember seeing Royce on his back getting beat up and the next thing you know the big guy on top is tapping. We'd be saying wtf just happened ??


Good point on the camera angles. 

Seen Royce once tell a guy to tap out. 
Nothing.
Told him a second time to tap out.
Nothing.
The guy went home with a dislocated elbow. Laughed my ass off! LOL!


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2012)

cant wait for dos santos to smash mir in just one round... too bad overeem is a steroided out cheating bitch!!! would have been great to see dos santos break his jaw in one round also... maybe when his ban lifts in a year we can see this!


----------



## researchkitty (May 12, 2012)

More not UFC, this is:

[h=1]*World Jiu-Jitsu Expo BJJ Superfight*[/h]
...and is on live in about 30 minutes HERE:

http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/122475/1/watch-fighting-:-world-jiu-jitsu-expo-bjj-superfight-.html

Their headliner is none other than Nick Diaz vs Braulio Estima............

Enjoy!


----------



## wyteboi (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> cant wait for dos santos to smash mir in just one round... too bad overeem is a steroided out cheating bitch!!! would have been great to see dos santos break his jaw in one round also... maybe when his ban lifts in a year we can see this!


its rare that a juiced up fighter beats the more skilled fighter period. overeem dont have a chance in the world with or without the dope against junior. 
overeem is a big fake. his whole body is fake. when fedor passed up a fight with him , that is the only one time i had to agree with the most overrated fighter in the industry. when a guy fights 185 his whole career , then has to cut weight to make 265 , hes not just a lil fake , he is a pure wwf wrestler.
that was fedor .... you give that big ol fuck as much dope as he can run in himself and junior will still beat him in every way.



researchkitty said:


> More not UFC, this is:
> 
> *World Jiu-Jitsu Expo BJJ Superfight*
> 
> ...


is(was) this a bjj tourny ? im gonna have to find it. 

nick and nate are both top notch fighters. the got some mouths on um , but they got the discipline to back it. 

so nick is suspended , so does that mean he cant fight in the U.S. or just the ufc or , how does that work ?


mornin all ! soil


----------



## wyteboi (May 14, 2012)

dont look like diaz showed up for the superfight , and thats the reason i dont like him. hes too good to be pissin all the top dogs off. and too young to live without mma.

i stole this from mmajunkie:
"Diaz is currently suspended after failing a post-fight drug test in February following a UFC 143 loss to Carlos Condit. He cost himself a title shot back in October when he no-showed a pair of pre-event press conferences for a scheduled title shot with welterweight champion Georges St-Pierre. 

"He has a problem," Estima said. "He has a social issue. This isn't his first time doing this. 

"This isn't letting me down. This is letting the kids down. This is like out of order."​


----------



## researchkitty (May 15, 2012)

Ya, he was DQ'd for smokin weeeeeeeeeeed. I think its hilarious. Nate didnt fight better for smoking weed, which is why the hilarity ensues for me 

If you want to watch ALL of Nick Diaz fights:

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7223680/NICK.DIAZ_(1_of_2)_-_Career.in.UFC.Strikeforce.WEC.and.more
http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7223696/NICK.DIAZ_(2_of_2)_-_Career.in.UFC.Strikeforce.WEC.and.more

I found the "1 of 2" torrent (the first half of Nicks fights) to be a little slow and boring. At the beginning of the second torrents fights is when he started to polish up real well.........'


*TONIGHTS UFC ON FUEL TV* or watch it live 5:30pm EST @ http://www.firstrowsports.eu/sport/boxing-wwe-ufc.html


----------



## wyteboi (May 17, 2012)

thanks for the links kitty!


soil


----------



## bundee1 (May 18, 2012)

Just watched Korean Zombie basically have the fight of the year so far.


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

overeem is a fucking roided up monster..... he has nasty power in his hands, knees and feet..... but he has a glass jaw.. and jds woulda broke that glass jaw... just like he is gonna break mir's jaw.. and thats what mir gets for breaking big nog;s arm.... noone is gonna beat dos santos.... he already ran threw the who's who of the h.w. division...


----------



## cockbag123 (May 18, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Just watched Korean Zombie basically have the fight of the year so far.


yeh man that one was a blast!


----------



## cockbag123 (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> overeem is a fucking roided up monster..... he has nasty power in his hands, knees and feet..... but he has a glass jaw.. and jds woulda broke that glass jaw... just like he is gonna break mir's jaw.. and thats what mir gets for breaking big nog;s arm.... noone is gonna beat dos santos.... he already ran threw the who's who of the h.w. division...


i agree but imagine if jds was on roids vs all those guys? hed be up for murder... steroids are bad!


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

i wanna see jones get smashed at h.w. to


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> i agree but imagine if jds was on roids vs all those guys? hed be up for murder... steroids are bad!



yeah if jds was on roids he would go from hitting like a truck to hitting like a train!!!!.. dos santos is das man and i foresaw his rise after his very first fight against werdum


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i wanna see jones get smashed at h.w. to


You are not the only one!


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

I saw on primetime where JDS and Nog were talking and JDS said Mir was not a man......So did Nog get beat by a woman ? Twice ? 

After seeing that nonsense, I hope Mir catches JDS cause it looks like he is taking Mir lightly.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 19, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> You are not the only one!


i respect jones skills but i think hes a real cocky douchebag. i hope he moves up and has to fight someone like cain first, cain will jsut storm him and rape choke him, would be great to see  rashad had the tools to win but he really seized up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

Why do people think jones is cocky, he seems quite humble to me. He's confident thats all. Jones would be a tiny HW and cain couldn't deal with jones' style and i believe jones is just an athletic freak. its in his genes. he has 2 brother in the nfl. One was a first round pick this year and one has a super bowl ring.


----------



## Amaximus (May 19, 2012)

*Jon Jones arrested for DUI*


----------



## researchkitty (May 19, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> *Jon Jones arrested for DUI*


Malki Kawa, Jones' manager, released a statement on the arrest.
"I can confirm that Jon Jones was arrested early this morning on suspicion of DUI. While the facts of this situation are still being gathered and situated, First Round Management fully supports Jon and we are asking for fans and media to respect the privacy of Jon and his family during this time."

I love the lawyer talk. Funny!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I saw on primetime where JDS and Nog were talking and JDS said Mir was not a man......So did Nog get beat by a woman ? Twice ?
> 
> After seeing that nonsense, I hope Mir catches JDS cause it looks like he is taking Mir lightly.


ill bet you any amount of money u feel comfortable losing that mir eats a hook or uppercut from hell.... he got pounded out by lesnar.. he got pounded out by carwin... and he got pounded out by big nog unt_ill he went for the choke.. wtf do u think dos santos {nastiest boxer in mma} is gonna do to him? this isnt making it outta the furst round... dos santos via knockout_


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Why do people think jones is cocky, he seems quite humble to me. He's confident thats all. Jones would be a tiny HW and cain couldn't deal with jones' style and i believe jones is just an athletic freak. its in his genes. he has 2 brother in the nfl. One was a first round pick this year and one has a super bowl ring.


i know thats your guy,, i know this.... but he is getting smashed when he moved up..... and he will move up.. he wont be able to cutt all that weight forever... then he will see what its like to have a bigger dude batter him.... jones cant beat any top 5 h.w. and i dont like how he called jds out twice... jds would wreck that man.... so would mir, cain, carwin, even lesnar..... overeem.... all them dudes.... i wanna see spider silva fight jones at a catchweight 195 pounds before he moves up and gets his noodle pushed back.... and i would like to see a rematch of him and machida.. this time w/o machida having the flu....


----------



## BBbubblegum (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> overeem is a fucking roided up monster..... he has nasty power in his hands, knees and feet..... but he has a glass jaw.. and jds woulda broke that glass jaw... just like he is gonna break mir's jaw.. and thats what mir gets for breaking big nog;s arm.... noone is gonna beat dos santos.... he already ran threw the who's who of the h.w. division...


What do you mean? He hasn't even had a title defense yet. The only ones that truly have run through their divions are GSP and Jones. Jones will beat hendo and GSP will be Condit. Silva needs to beat chael and bisping.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

i cant wait for barrow or how da fuck ever u spell his name to smash da california kid


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

BBbubblegum said:


> What do you mean? He hasn't even had a title defense yet. The only ones that truly have run through their divions are GSP and Jones. Jones will beat hendo and GSP will be Condit. Silva needs to beat chael and bisping.


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.... ok..... he has beat... fabricio werdum, mirko cro cop, stefan struve, gilber yvle, fat country, shane carwin, gabe gonzaga, cain velasquez, and pretty soon add mir to that list... if he woulda fought the reem the reem woulda dropped in round one with his glass jaw having ass... anyone who thinks they know a lil something about mma should know that most of the reems losses come by way of k.o... also when he was gonna fight lesnar... he would have beat lesnar in a round too... just like cain did, just like carwin almost did.. whos left at h.w.? please dont say emilanko


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

and silva dont need to beat noone he already subbed chael when chael was all roided out and silva had bruised ribs.. silva is gonna fuck chaels world up with pin point acurate striking.... chael looked like shit in his last fight against bisping {who got robbed a decission}


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

when yall wanna debate mma with me you gotta know something about wtf your talking about.. lol...


----------



## researchkitty (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> when yall wanna debate mma with me you gotta know something about wtf your talking about.. lol...


Good to have you here too! Civility........


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Good to have you here too! Civility........



i donno about anyone else... but i find u hot has fuck with your sexi ass body, large scale weed growing, and love of m.m.a.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

me either. i wantted him to beat Crruz at first, but after seeing the TUF show i like cruz a lot more than before. when cruz gets his belt back its lockdown. i wanna see this flyweight fight. the first one was good as hell. My boy mighty mouse should win, fucka uncle creepy.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

...........


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> me either. i wantted him to beat Crruz at first, but after seeing the TUF show i like cruz a lot more than before. when cruz gets his belt back its lockdown. i wanna see this flyweight fight. the first one was good as hell. My boy mighty mouse should win, fucka uncle creepy.




who u got *barrow or da california chin?*


----------



## researchkitty (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i donno about anyone else... but i find u hot has fuck with your sexi ass body, large scale weed growing, and love of m.m.a.


Thanks, I'll tell my girlfriend you mentioned it. She does get the compliments, that gal.  She hasnt posted here in many many months, its just me, the Mr. Sorry


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

................ sorry for the shitty dots post this is the only way i can see the latest posts because of the work being done to the site


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks, I'll tell my girlfriend you mentioned it. She does get the compliments, that gal.  She hasnt posted here in many many months, its just me, the Mr. Sorry


awwww go get ur lady!!!!!! lol ima steal her from ya...


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 20, 2012)

Anybody else on here fight/train mma? I am proud to say I do and have won my first 4 amateur fights. Not much of competition where I live though either lol. I am currently a blue belt in bjj, looking forward to moving up to a purple in the next year or so (hopefully). I wrestled in junior high and high school at a semi competitive level as well. Anybody else?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

I used to fight, in the streets lol. but i am an extreme fan.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and silva dont need to beat noone he already subbed chael when chael was all roided out and silva had bruised ribs.. silva is gonna fuck chaels world up with pin point acurate striking.... chael looked like shit in his last fight against bisping {who got robbed a decission}


Agreed that Sonnen looked like shit against Bitchping, but he still won and Bitchping was not robbed. I remember when Matt Hammel beat the piss out of Bitchping and they gave it to Bitchping just because they were in England. Talk about a robbery !!!


----------



## Gyroscope (May 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> _.. wtf do u think dos santos {nastiest boxer in mma} is gonna do to him? _


Well I would suppose that he will try and knock him out, but I still hope Mir catches him and makes him tap like a bitch like that POS Lesnar did....


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I used to fight, in the streets lol. but i am an extreme fan.


Same here, ah the tools of a misspent youth!


----------



## cockbag123 (May 21, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Well I would suppose that he will try and knock him out, but I still hope Mir catches him and makes him tap like a bitch like that POS Lesnar did....


wont happen. mir gettin KTFO ROFLKOPTER


----------



## researchkitty (May 22, 2012)

I cant wait for May 26th....

Dos Santos vs Mir

(Dos Santos will be the winner!)

And what about the rest of the fight cards? Lots of great fighters!


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I cant wait for May 26th....
> 
> Dos Santos vs Mir
> 
> ...


i got cain over bigfoot.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2012)

Yea i got cain over Silva too. But you gotta watch out for the guy lavar johnson, i like him as a heavy weight. he's a finisher. He's gone have stefan struve lookin like some on the floor. And Edson barboza who is a future champ Is on the car as well. I say he wins his fight by knockout. They really need to throw him a big fight the kid is like a bigger stronger Aldo. Diego brandao is also the future. Nice card! another $54.99


----------



## researchkitty (May 22, 2012)

Another $0.00! firstrowsports.eu or vipbox.tv -- Every UFC since this thread started I've watched there glitch free problem free full screen 26" computer screen

The other thing I like is that by bookmarking them, it shows me what shows are on that day I may not have known about, like Bellator, Strikeforce, or some of the other stuff. My $0.02, maybe your -$54.95 now?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2012)

can i watch the pre lims, if i can get it without a slow stream ill do it free, i'm using a 42 inch flatscreen for my screen so that will be great.


----------



## researchkitty (May 22, 2012)

Laptop --> HDMI Out --> TV! 

The prelims are always streamed too, when they end the main stream starts automatically too.


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 22, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Another $0.00! firstrowsports.eu or vipbox.tv -- Every UFC since this thread started I've watched there glitch free problem free full screen 26" computer screen
> 
> The other thing I like is that by bookmarking them, it shows me what shows are on that day I may not have known about, like Bellator, Strikeforce, or some of the other stuff. My $0.02, maybe your -$54.95 now?


Thank you! I will spend the 55 on pizza and wings instead!


----------



## wyteboi (May 24, 2012)

so far firstrow sports is the best site to find it on. i been watching these things for years on the net , i always have some very minor "skipping" issues or slow stream , but since i found first row , we have been 95% happy with the streams. i only have less then a mb per second of speed though so half the time its my fault. 

soil


----------



## wyteboi (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I saw on primetime where JDS and Nog were talking and JDS said Mir was not a man......So did Nog get beat by a woman ? Twice ?
> 
> After seeing that nonsense, I hope Mir catches JDS cause it looks like he is taking Mir lightly.


junior never takes anyone "lightly" .... an frank is a girl. he changed HIS WHOLE LIFE (fighting an personal) based on a man he cant beat. His pride is destroyed over brock. he can barley sleep at night thinkin about the wwf guy that beat the fuck outta him a few times. 
plus junior is not stupid , an not training for frank is a mistake. mir is very good , but dont have a chance against junior.



cockbag123 said:


> i respect jones skills but i think hes a real cocky douchebag. i hope he moves up and has to fight someone like cain first, cain will jsut storm him and rape choke him, would be great to see  rashad had the tools to win but he really seized up.


my theory is opposite. cain will be trying to put the ref in the rape choke because he will be too discombobulated to figure out where jones is. 
hes not that cocky , hes that good. people say the same about anderson , but anderson always gives his opponents the upmost respect. (after the fight) 



theexpress said:


> ill bet you any amount of money u feel comfortable losing that mir eats a hook or uppercut from hell.... he got pounded out by lesnar.. he got pounded out by carwin... and he got pounded out by big nog unt_ill he went for the choke.. wtf do u think dos santos {nastiest boxer in mma} is gonna do to him? this isnt making it outta the furst round... dos santos via knockout_


i'll take the same bet if antone is throwing away money.



theexpress said:


> i know thats your guy,, i know this.... but he is getting smashed when he moved up..... and he will move up.. he wont be able to cutt all that weight forever... then he will see what its like to have a bigger dude batter him.... jones cant beat any top 5 h.w. and i dont like how he called jds out twice... jds would wreck that man.... so would mir, cain, carwin, even lesnar..... overeem.... all them dudes.... i wanna see spider silva fight jones at a catchweight 195 pounds before he moves up and gets his noodle pushed back.... and i would like to see a rematch of him and machida.. this time w/o machida having the flu....


again i am thinking opposite. all 5 hw's you named probably couldnt beat jones. junior can beat him an machida _can _beat him and on a wierd day frank could win via sub. 
i would only put my money on junior , the rest i just dont see. 
Of course i wanna test my boy an see if anderson can hang with him first. i believe anderson would win. 



BBbubblegum said:


> What do you mean? He hasn't even had a title defense yet. The only ones that truly have run through their divions are GSP and Jones. Jones will beat hendo and GSP will be Condit. Silva needs to beat chael and bisping.


obviously silva dont _need_ to beat anyone. he cleaned his division a few years ago. BISBING?! are you serious ? Yea he almost beat chael , but thats not enough to earn a shot let alone beat the champ. 



researchkitty said:


> Thanks, I'll tell my girlfriend you mentioned it. She does get the compliments, that gal.  She hasnt posted here in many many months, its just me, the Mr. Sorry


yup .... gay



rocpilefsj said:


> Anybody else on here fight/train mma? I am proud to say I do and have won my first 4 amateur fights. Not much of competition where I live though either lol. I am currently a blue belt in bjj, looking forward to moving up to a purple in the next year or so (hopefully). I wrestled in junior high and high school at a semi competitive level as well. Anybody else?


i spar a little , but nothing official. no real training or fighting. I am very proud of you too! this is a tough sport and the money aint all that great .... yet. so keep it up! 
you come from wrestling and currently got your blue belt in bjj so you have the basics to make it big. 



Gyroscope said:


> Agreed that Sonnen looked like shit against Bitchping, but he still won and Bitchping was not robbed. I remember when Matt Hammel beat the piss out of Bitchping and they gave it to Bitchping just because they were in England. Talk about a robbery !!!


no it wasnt a robbery , but bisping did show chael aint shit. 



soil


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 24, 2012)

The money is shit you are right. Don't think I will ever make it big, do it more as a hobby and a way to "try" to stay in shape. Also a great way to release stress without going to jail. 1 Knockout, 2 TKO's and 1 submission (Darce Choke Bitches!) I wish I would have started training about 10 years ago when I was twenty, then maybe I would have taken a run at it...


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

wyteboi said:


> junior never takes anyone "lightly" .... an frank is a girl. he changed HIS WHOLE LIFE (fighting an personal) based on a man he cant beat. His pride is destroyed over brock. he can barley sleep at night thinkin about the wwf guy that beat the fuck outta him a few times.
> plus junior is not stupid , an not training for frank is a mistake. mir is very good , but dont have a chance against junior.


Mir gave Nog his first KO, submission, and broken arm yet you call him a girl? No respect.
Did you forget that Mir caught the wrassler Brock ? Who is still in the UFC ? Not Lesnar(thank God).
I agree that JDS will probably win, but I am in the USA and will root for the American. Especially since JDS shows lack of respect. And yes, Mir does have a chance. If it goes to the ground don't count Mir out.



wyteboi said:


> i'll take the same bet if antone is throwing away money.


Are you guys paying 4:1 if Mir wins and getting 1:5 if he loses ?


----------



## wyteboi (May 25, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Mir gave Nog his first KO, submission, and broken arm yet you call him a girl? No respect.
> Did you forget that Mir caught the wrassler Brock ? Who is still in the UFC ? Not Lesnar(thank God).
> I agree that JDS will probably win, but I am in the USA and will root for the American. Especially since JDS shows lack of respect. And yes, Mir does have a chance. If it goes to the ground don't count Mir out.


I give mir ALL the respect in the world for beatin nog like that. I'll give him all the respect he deserves for submitting brock. And i will give him the respect a former champion deserves! 

I do like mir and respect him MUCH more then brock or even fedor , but he is a girl for lettin that big ass dude get in his head THAT bad. I never count any fighter all the way out cause that would be dumb , but i will give you 4:1 odds against junior. 

junior , just like everyone in black house is very respectful! you aint never seen a fighter from that camp disrespect another fighter for no reason. hell they aint even very good at hypin a fight. them boys skill is all it takes to make vegas rich.




Gyroscope said:


> Are you guys paying 4:1 if Mir wins and getting 1:5 if he loses ?


thats the odds , highest in history , i believe.... 
i'll take um all day.


soil


----------



## researchkitty (May 25, 2012)

Bellator #70 on LIVE in 8 minutes! 

http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/124327/1/watch-bellator-fighting-championships-70.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2012)

edson barboza bout to go in live! oh yea and i saved 54.99 thx for the tip.


----------



## DelSlow (May 26, 2012)

Wow, Barboza got TKOd by Varner?! Did not expect that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2012)

the kid is still a beast.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2012)

varner just said he cant believe he did it. he said barboza was a monster in his mind. oh well everybody gets there loss, brandao better show up. and Cigano Will show up.


----------



## cockbag123 (May 26, 2012)

glover teixeira reminded me of a young wanderlei.. very impressive


----------



## researchkitty (May 26, 2012)

http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/124533/1/watch-ufc-146:-dos-santos-vs-mir-.html

UFC #146 is LIVE NOW! Click the link above to watch! (10pm EST till 1am)

Frank Mir vs Junior Motherfuckin DOS SANTOS! (The winner, my bet!)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2012)

all mt fighters losin.Lavar johnson is out


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Knew Big Foot wasnt worthy of fighting Cain. Now to watch Mir get pounded!


----------



## Harrekin (May 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got cain over bigfoot.....


Bigfoot got murdered, "free flowing blood" is an understatement. 

Id hate to be cleaning that shit up.


----------



## researchkitty (May 26, 2012)

time for the big boys!!


----------



## researchkitty (May 26, 2012)

I called it!

Frank Mir was nothing more than a punching bag with feet.


----------



## Harrekin (May 27, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I called it!
> 
> Frank Mir was nothing more than a punching bag with feet.


Couldn't close the distance and just kept taking blows to the head, JDS is THE boxer of the UFC at the minute.


----------



## DuplicatePie (May 27, 2012)

Mir just seemed to be a bit too slow to hang with JDS' stand-up, and he couldn't get the fight to the ground no matter how hard he tried. I really didn't have a favorite to win that fight, I was just hoping that it would have gone on a little longer. On another note, I couldn't have been more happy with the outcome of Big Country's fight. People keep thinking a fat, seemingly out of shape guy can't win, and he just keeps on surprising 'em.


----------



## The cap (May 27, 2012)

DuplicatePie said:


> Mir just seemed to be a bit too slow to hang with JDS' stand-up, and he couldn't get the fight to the ground no matter how hard he tried. I really didn't have a favorite to win that fight, I was just hoping that it would have gone on a little longer. On another note, I couldn't have been more happy with the outcome of Big Country's fight. People keep thinking a fat, seemingly out of shape guy can't win, and he just keeps on surprising 'em.


Missed all the fights.. Toooooo Hungover.. But, Big Country is doin all Kung Fu n Shit.. He is The BOMB..!!!!


----------



## The cap (May 27, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I called it!
> 
> Frank Mir was nothing more than a punching bag with feet.


Hahahahahaha.. Yeah Whatever..!!!! Get in a fight With Mir.. And by the time you come to you'll need a haircut..!! (Guys , not girls) Chicks can have an opinion, but guys have to wear that shit in their faces..!!


----------



## cockbag123 (May 27, 2012)

The cap said:


> Hahahahahaha.. Yeah Whatever..!!!! Get in a fight With Mir.. And by the time you come to you'll need a haircut..!! (Guys , not girls) Chicks can have an opinion, but guys have to wear that shit in their faces..!!


what fight did you watch? and what in the name of fuck are you on about with hair and all this? mir sucks on his feet and his takedowns are shit. one dimensional.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> what fight did you watch? and what in the name of fuck are you on about with hair and all this? mir sucks on his feet and his takedowns are shit. one dimensional.


far from one dimensional. just old n beat upmow.


----------



## researchkitty (May 27, 2012)

The cap said:


> Hahahahahaha.. Yeah Whatever..!!!! Get in a fight With Mir.. And by the time you come to you'll need a haircut..!! (Guys , not girls) Chicks can have an opinion, but guys have to wear that shit in their faces..!!


When I criticized Frank Mir's performance, I dont recall anywhere saying that I could beat him. I dont think anyone on rollitup.org could beat Frank Mir. Or Junior Dos "motherfuckin" Santos.  But anyway...........


Those of you who missed it, this is one to download and watch for sure.

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7303297/UFC.146.Dos.Santos.vs.Mir.HDTV.x264-RUDOS

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7303109/UFC.146.Dos.Santos.vs.Mir.3.Prelims.StreamRiP.x264-Towelie_[Publ


----------



## Gyroscope (May 27, 2012)

Nelson suprised me again. CHEESEBURGER !!

I hated to see Mir lose, but he lasted longer than Cain did against JDS....


----------



## cockbag123 (May 28, 2012)

whats with all the mir nuthuggers? he shouldnt have been in the same ring as jds. hes never defended the title and he won the title when the division wasnt great. cain is the only guy with a chance vs jds. mir was only in there kuz alastair is on juice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2012)

I'm still lol'n @ mir's first takedown attempt.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2012)

Like it or not, Mir lasted longer and got in more strikes than Cain did against JDS. BTW I was rooting for Cain in that fight against JDS.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm still lol'n @ mir's first takedown attempt.


And how afterwards he was like a real life punching bag. I really wanted to see him take jds down, that woulda solidified JDS in my mind, he is a brown belt in bjj. But his stand up is so nasty i don't know if i'll ever see it. He works on his boxing but says he spends more time nowadays on bjj.


----------



## researchkitty (May 28, 2012)

Blah, next UFC is Ultimate Fighter Finale live...... Hard to want to watch this when the last 146 was so good.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Blah, next UFC is Ultimate Fighter Finale live...... Hard to want to watch this when the last 146 was so good.



I hear ya !
The night of the heavyweights was awesome. Those big guys brought it. Only thing was they had to replay the prelims to fill the time and it still was over sooner than normal.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Blah, next UFC is Ultimate Fighter Finale live...... Hard to want to watch this when the last 146 was so good.


The tuf fights are not bad at all, ive seen some of the best fight on tuf finales. Also the main event won't be disappointing,


----------



## BBbubblegum (May 28, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Like it or not, Mir lasted longer and got in more strikes than Cain did against JDS. BTW I was rooting for Cain in that fight against JDS.


It wasn't that bad. He had the single going but I did LOL during the trip attempt of JDS left foot. I've tried it during practice but going for the trip is difficult while trying to hold up the other persons weight. Mir had a decent attempt....he stood with him for 2 rounds, landed good leg kicks and a couple jabs. His strategy wasn't bad, if the takedown fails wait awhile before trying another. But, he should have only waited half a round. But I agree, he wasn't ready for that fight. I want to see him fight struve or hunt next.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2012)

BBbubblegum said:


> It wasn't that bad. He had the single going but I did LOL during the trip attempt of JDS left foot. I've tried it during practice but going for the trip is difficult while trying to hold up the other persons weight. Mir had a decent attempt....he stood with him for 2 rounds, landed good leg kicks and a couple jabs. His strategy wasn't bad, if the takedown fails wait awhile before trying another. But, he should have only waited half a round. But I agree, he wasn't ready for that fight. I want to see him fight struve or hunt next.


I would have thought that he would kept trying for a takedown since he was getting his ass kicked standing up. I guess when he got his bell rung the first time he forgot all about it.....


----------



## doowmd (May 28, 2012)

So who wins in the JDS/Cain rematch? Cain was reportedly hurt before he went into that fight, but toughed it out so as not to fuck up the UFC's Fox debut, so will a healthy Cain do any better against dos Santos?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2012)

doowmd said:


> So who wins in the JDS/Cain rematch? Cain was reportedly hurt before he went into that fight, but toughed it out so as not to fuck up the UFC's Fox debut, so will a healthy Cain do any better against dos Santos?


He looked pretty good against Silva so lets hope he can do better next time. I thought he would have done better than he did last time, hurt or not.


----------



## hillside7 (May 29, 2012)

dont get me wrong cains a good fighter, but silva sucks.. way overated, should have nvr been in there w cain.. just made him look like a monster, plus u cant miss that big ass head.. 
i think dana just wants cain to be the champ for stealing mexican fans from boxing, they already got weenie anderson to bring in the brazilian fans promotion 2 isnt gonna help them much..


----------



## cockbag123 (May 29, 2012)

i think the second fight will be as hard to call as the first one to be honest.... i picked dos santos by a hair last time... but i didnt think hed ko him... gotta pick jds again... he gets more confident with every fight and cain will over extend himself in the second one because he believes that staying on the outside lost him the first fight... rushing in on jds might work... but jds has such great footwork power and speed that i think cain will eat an uppercut and eat some mat.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 7, 2012)

Anybody watching tonight??? Firstrow is not working?? anybody got another link??


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 7, 2012)

Have you found a link yet?

If not then clear some space and I'll send you a pm with a link.


----------



## pron (Jul 7, 2012)

Sonnen gotem in the first round. Second round Chael did some spinning shit and got caught. Anderson may have won, but Chael caused the loss. If he stuck to his fucking game plan, the second round would have went to the third round and so on. NOT MAKING EXCUSES, but Sonned changed the game plan in the second round and it fucked him in the ass. Fucking dumb ass.


----------



## pron (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd like to add that it was an early stoppage. Just for the mere fact it was a championship fight and that there was a lot bad blood. I mean, if you saw the Pat Berry/ Kongo fight, you'd say the same thing also. Chael wasn't even HURT FOR FUCKS SAKE. 

The way I see it from here on out...Hendo beats Jones...MAAAYYYBE goes down to middle-weight and fights Silva. 

There is no challenge left for him at MW, and Dan was given a choice of Jones or Silva and he chose Jones. 

You gotta hand it to Chael though. Despite Anderson being ready for him, Chael took him down. Chael just got too careless at the end with the spinning shit. Otherwise, Anderson did NOT get him face to face.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 7, 2012)

Sonnen just got unlucky. The spinning back fist was a bad idea, and he was near the fence so he couldn't scoot back and stand up. Also an EXTREMELY early stoppage for a main event title fight. Not to mention silva did grab the shorts, and the knee was still illegal. It hit the face then moved down and hit the body. I'm suprised no one mentioned the grease at the beggining. Dirty and sketchy joint. Whole card was nearly as dissapointing as 119.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 7, 2012)

pron said:


> I'd like to add that it was an early stoppage. Just for the mere fact it was a championship fight and that there was a lot bad blood. I mean, if you saw the Pat Berry/ Kongo fight, you'd say the same thing also. Chael wasn't even HURT FOR FUCKS SAKE.
> 
> The way I see it from here on out...Hendo beats Jones...MAAAYYYBE goes down to middle-weight and fights Silva.
> 
> ...


No way Hendo beats Jones. Suprised he didn't take the Silva fight.


----------



## doowmd (Jul 7, 2012)

BBbubblegum said:


> Sonnen just got unlucky. The spinning back fist was a bad idea, and he was near the fence so he couldn't scoot back and stand up. Also an EXTREMELY early stoppage for a main event title fight. Not to mention Silva did grab the shorts, and the knee was still illegal. It hit the face then moved down and hit the body. I'm surprised no one mentioned the grease at the beginning. Dirty and sketchy joint. Whole card was nearly as disappointing as 119.




The end seemed kinda shady to me. Silva's knee was obviously to the head and was blocked by Sonnen's forearms and, like you said , slid down to the body. 

Joe Rogan kept making it a point to say "knee to the body' "knee to the body" and the ref dint say shit, they never showed the blow or whatever it was that caused Chael to go down/stay down. He just kinda fell after that spinning back fist and gave up. He might've been winded but I'm starting to think this shits setup same way as wwe sometimes and this was one of those times. Chael's a tough fucker. Went in, gave a few lumps, took a few, and then took a dive..........maybe?


----------



## doowmd (Jul 7, 2012)

and there's also this: a comment I read after the live blog over on cagepotato.com:
XENOPHON- July 7, 2012 at 10:11 pm 
...and what about Anderson holding onto those trunks with a death grip...before the suspect knee to the chest-neck-head? 
0 0


----------



## pron (Jul 7, 2012)

BBbubblegum said:


> scoot back and stand up. Also an EXTREMELY early stoppage for a main event title fight. Not to mention silva Dirty and sketchy joint. Whole card was nearly as dissapointing as 119.


*
I ABSOLUTELY FUCKING AGREE. *Like I said before, you look at the Kongo fight that WASN'T EVEN A MAIN EVENT, yet they were allowed to continue. *POOR FUCKING STOPPAGE. Chael brought it and dominated the 1st round. He did some stupid shit with that spin in the second and Silva JUMPED HIM WHILE HE WAS DOWN. I demand a third fight after Sonnen beats Lombard, which is gonna happen.*


----------



## pron (Jul 7, 2012)

doowmd said:


> took a dive..........maybe?


No fucking way dude. That guy would never take a dive. I am dissapointed in the Ref for such a bullshit stoppage in the most anticipated fight in UFC history. Chael had this fight in control, the Anderson hit him in the most weak-ass way possible


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 7, 2012)

Chael wasn't fighting back. 

Is he going to leave the ufc like he said?


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 8, 2012)

anderson clearly finished chael he was defenseless and it was supposed to be stopped. hype on hype its the new WWF with real fighting!


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 8, 2012)

doowmd said:


> The end seemed kinda shady to me. Silva's knee was obviously to the head and was blocked by Sonnen's forearms and, like you said , slid down to the body.
> 
> Joe Rogan kept making it a point to say "knee to the body' "knee to the body" and the ref dint say shit, they never showed the blow or whatever it was that caused Chael to go down/stay down. He just kinda fell after that spinning back fist and gave up. He might've been winded but I'm starting to think this shits setup same way as wwe sometimes and this was one of those times. Chael's a tough fucker. Went in, gave a few lumps, took a few, and then took a dive..........maybe?


The fight definetley wasn't rigged. Chael wouldn't agree to that for any sum of money. And if it was to be rigged, it would make more sense for Chael to win. The middleweight division is gone. Hector will get dominated by Chael.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 8, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Chael wasn't fighting back.
> 
> Is he going to leave the ufc like he said?


No. Anderson didn't agree to the terms that if he lost he would leave the division. Therefore, Chael won't leave the UFC. I honestly feel that if the fight was given another 10 seconds Chael would have gotten up and took him down. He wasn't tired, look at his cardio. And he wasn't hurt, after the fight he got right back up, he just got stuck on the fence and wasn't sure what to do.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2012)

doowmd said:


> The end seemed kinda shady to me. Silva's knee was obviously to the head and was blocked by Sonnen's forearms and, like you said , slid down to the body.
> 
> Joe Rogan kept making it a point to say "knee to the body' "knee to the body" and the ref dint say shit, they never showed the blow or whatever it was that caused Chael to go down/stay down. He just kinda fell after that spinning back fist and gave up. He might've been winded but I'm starting to think this shits setup same way as wwe sometimes and this was one of those times. Chael's a tough fucker. Went in, gave a few lumps, took a few, and then took a dive..........maybe?


it was a knee to the body doowmd. a solidly placed knee right to the chest. silva got deadly accuracy striking


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2012)

doowmd said:


> The end seemed kinda shady to me. Silva's knee was obviously to the head and was blocked by Sonnen's forearms and, like you said , slid down to the body.
> 
> Joe Rogan kept making it a point to say "knee to the body' "knee to the body" and the ref dint say shit, they never showed the blow or whatever it was that caused Chael to go down/stay down. He just kinda fell after that spinning back fist and gave up. He might've been winded but I'm starting to think this shits setup same way as wwe sometimes and this was one of those times. Chael's a tough fucker. Went in, gave a few lumps, took a few, and then took a dive..........maybe?


there was no set-up or fix going on, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't believe a lot of you thought the knee was illegal. I watched the fight twice and the stoppage was legit. sonnen wasn't fighting back and woulda got knocked out if the ref didn't stop the fight. chael gave up and curled up in a ball.


----------



## pron (Jul 8, 2012)

I was crazy DRUNK off my ass when I posted after the fight. So looking back with a clear head, I see Chael winning the fight up until he decided to the throw in a spinning back-fist and then just stayed on the ground after he fell...what the fuck was that???

Anderson didn't beat Chael. CHAEL beat Chael. Oh well, on to the next I guess.

So now we have either Lombard, Munoz, Bisping. But I'd LOVE to see Alan Belcher fight Anderson. That kid has lethal stand-up, and the way he dominated Palhares was impressive. And now Rashad is calling Silva out. So there are still some great matches before this guy retires.


----------

